# ¿Por qué ZARAGOZA es tan cutre?



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Ene 2022)

Viendo esta imagen parece una ciudad turca industrial, rollo Bursa o Gebze.


----------



## PORRON (4 Ene 2022)

PAQUISMO amigo.


----------



## ELVR (4 Ene 2022)

Imagen patrocinada por Cerramientos Paco SL


----------



## #SrLobo (4 Ene 2022)

porque es una puta ciudad que tuvo un pequeño boom industrial y poco más, de ahí ese extrarradio ordinario


----------



## Oteador (4 Ene 2022)

Es una pena, debería ser la gran ciudad del norte, bien comunicada, a medio camino entre Madrid y Barcelona.

Y es que salvo la Av Navarra, zona Expo, estación de Delicias , y Paseo Independencia , que eso si que parece el siglo XXI lo demás es Paco y Cutre. Algunos sitio parecen barriadas de gitanos incluso

También están muy bien Cuarte de Huerva aunque es otro municipio y Montecanal


----------



## Furymundo (4 Ene 2022)

joder España es horrible.


----------



## Oteador (4 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> joder España es horrible.



Pues si. Hay sitios horripilantes. Pero ese culto al barrio y a las Colmenas impiden avanzar. Y la corrupción. Eso sí, cuando uno de barrio da el pelotazo, como el Coleta, se va al chalet.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Ene 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Pues si. Hay sitios horripilantes. Pero ese culto al barrio y a las Colmenas impiden avanzar. Y la corrupción. Eso sí, cuando uno de barrio da el pelotazo, como el Coleta, se va al chalet.



roza la inhumanidad CHINA.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## Oteador (4 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 893678



Además eso. Tiene un equipo de fútbol que lleva 25 años dando pena. En 1995 era prácticamente el tercer equipo de españa de facto


----------



## Okjito (4 Ene 2022)

Es lo que tiene haber tenido de alcalde 15 años a Belloch


----------



## Excovid (4 Ene 2022)

Todas las ciudades grandes de España tienen sus zonas deprimidas, feas y se están convirtiendo en estercoleros.
Todo lo que pase de 20k habitantes es un puto asco, alguna se salva pero muy pocas.


----------



## Bimbo (4 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que es horrible y ademas no mejora nada


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Ene 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Es lo que tiene haber tenido de alcalde 15 años a Belloch



Sí, los pisos Paco de los años 60 también se debieron de levantar cuando Belloch era alcalde.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Ene 2022)

Y lo que te hubiese jodido la vida de nacer en Zaragoza…


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Viendo esta imagen parece una ciudad turca industrial, rollo Bursa o Gebze.




Avenida de Navarra... no se aprecia en la foto, pero las aceras de ambos lados de esa avenida son de asfalto con cientos (literalmente) de parches de cada zanja que han hecho en los últimos 50 años. Son las aceras más demigrantes que he visto nunca.


----------



## Oficial y Camarero (4 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Viendo esta imagen parece una ciudad turca industrial, rollo Bursa o Gebze.




Su _carajillo_, Gracias ¿Desea algo mas el señor?


----------



## Suprimo (4 Ene 2022)

El 90% de Madrit es exactamente así, cvtre de cojones


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (4 Ene 2022)

La Romareda




El Sadar





Hasta la tráquea la tenéis metida maños!


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2022)

No tienes más que ver a Bunbury, es cutre, sin embargo de Galicia y Asturias sale gente con clase, ahi lo dejo


----------



## Suprimo (4 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> No tienes más que ver a Bunbury, es cutre, sin embargo de Galicia y Asturias sale gente con clase, ahi lo dejo



No sabía yo que un cutre podría tener una gira en los USA


----------



## MazingerXXL (4 Ene 2022)

Van a reformar la avada de Navarra copón este año


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No sabía yo que un cutre podría tener una gira en los USA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 893841



Cutre no , lo siguiente, y el grupo aquel que cantaba cosas k no las entendia ni el, de risa


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Ene 2022)

Zaragoza emana un olor a mierda especial que vuelve locas a las putas rumanas.


----------



## tormanyo (4 Ene 2022)

Zaraboina y todo dicho


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Ene 2022)

Gobierna la PSOE, sacad vuestras conclusiones


----------



## Castellano (4 Ene 2022)

A mí lo que me parece horripilante son los alrededores, es incluso más secarral que La Sagra


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2022)

Zaragoza es meseta, todo lo que sale de la meseta es cutre


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 Ene 2022)

Pero vete a comprarle al langosta de turno un piso Paco de esos de toldo verde y suelo de terrazo, que seguro que te pide 300.000 pavos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sí, los pisos Paco de los años 60 también se debieron de levantar cuando Belloch era alcalde.



Bueno, pero los planificó cuando estaba en tercero de básica.


----------



## Cormac (4 Ene 2022)

Has puesto la Avenida de Navarra. En general todo ese barrio lo es. Las Delicias es el barrio mas habitado y siempre fue obrero. Hoy en día lo habitan inmigrantes y abuelos.


----------



## elmegaduque (4 Ene 2022)

Zaragoza tiene el 80% de su superficie paco 100/100, pero siempre fue una ciudad en la que la vida era agradable aún sin destacar especialmente en nada. Todo ello sin tener a 100 km a la redonda un solo entorno natural agradable y estar construída sobre un río convertido en ciénaga infecta tras la expo.

Pero la plandemia ha arrasado con lo único que tenía de bueno la ciudad (la ciudad en sí misma, pese a su paquismo era amigable y de medidas humanas) con unas zonas centrales nada paco accesibles fácilmente en un paseo desde los extrarradios.

Ahora Zaragoza ya no existe, es ZARABÓZAL: una ratonera hostil y asfixiante en todos y cada uno de sus rincones llena de zombis.

En cuanto cierren definitivamente "la Opel", esto se va a convertir en un defintivo sálvese quien pueda.

Yo mismo ya estoy haciendo planes serios para dejar atrás mi antigua ciudad natal para siempre.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Zaragoza es meseta, todo lo que sale de la meseta es cutre



no es meseta.


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> no es meseta.



Similar


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Similar



La ciudad de Lerida es meseta entonces tambien, cualquier sitio de interior arido y cutre. O Elda.


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> La ciudad de Lerida es meseta entonces tambien, cualquier sitio de interior arido y cutre. O Elda.



Cierto


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Ene 2022)

Los ILOS DE MAPICAS se ponen en HISTORIA pa que esten localizables. No en este subpozo de mierda con pañales para mañacos de parvulitos de colegio de sunormales


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Ene 2022)

Oficial y Camarero dijo:


> Su _carajillo_, Gracias ¿Desea algo mas el señor?



Si gracias, echele un extra de lefa, que quiero embicharme y asesinar a toda mi familia. Pero no se lo cuentes a nadie que la que llora rimel dice que los muertos aburren ijiji


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (4 Ene 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Además eso. Tiene un equipo de fútbol que lleva 25 años dando pena. En 1995 era prácticamente el tercer equipo de españa de facto



La culpa fue del inútil empresaurio del Agapito y del gañán que puso de presidente que venía de ser consejero de economía en el gobierno de Aragón.

Agapito Iglesias o cómo dejar un club al borde de la desaparición


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Zaragoza es meseta, todo lo que sale de la meseta es cutre



¿Tu no aprobastes ni la eso, no?


----------



## Carlos París (4 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Avenida de Navarra... no se aprecia en la foto, pero las aceras de ambos lados de esa avenida son de asfalto con cientos (literalmente) de parches de cada zanja que han hecho en los últimos 50 años. Son las aceras más demigrantes que he visto nunca.



Las aceras de asfalto es lo normal en casi toda Europa. Las aceras de pavimento son una especialidad española, como las persianas. Tiene mucho más sentido hacerlas de asfalto por si hay que levantar cada dos por tres y cuando llueve el peatón tiene mucho más agarre.


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Tu no aprobastes ni la eso, no?



No, me mantiene un chulo putas


----------



## Cognome (4 Ene 2022)

Si nos dedicamos a poner callejuelas, a buscar lo peor...
De todas formas, los maños, son la gente más maja que he conocido de España, sin ser un coñazo como los andaluces. Las mujeres bastante guapas y los tios, viriles y enrollados, un gran sitio donde vivir.


----------



## Cormac (4 Ene 2022)

El barrio de Gamonal en Burgos. Ya el nombre da la impresión a atentado de ETA o explosión de gas.


----------



## Cormac (4 Ene 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Si nos dedicamos a poner callejuelas, a buscar lo peor...
> De todas formas, los maños, son la gente más maja que he conocido de España, sin ser un coñazo como los andaluces. Las mujeres bastante guapas y los tios, viriles y enrollados, un gran sitio donde vivir.



Vete a hacerle la pelota a tu puta madre. 
En Zaragoza nunca nos han gustado los pelotas.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (4 Ene 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Es lo que tiene haber tenido de alcalde 15 años a Belloch



Discrepo soy más de derechas que Franco y este tio es bueno muy bueno,tenia vicios gordos como el chupete y lo blanco pero eso no le impedia ser un buen alcalde.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Zaragoza es meseta, todo lo que sale de la meseta es cutre



Es valle/depresión del Ebro. No tiene demasiada altitud, 243 metros. De la meseta sur ya tienes los 400-500.

Aprenda geografia.


----------



## Cognome (4 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Vete a hacerle la pelota a tu puta madre.
> En Zaragoza nunca nos han gustado los pelotas.



Qué me la suda, yo qué coño sé de dónde eres. Yo soy de Barcelona, tranquilo. En todo caso por tu educación no iba por ti.


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Es valle/depresión del Ebro. No tiene demasiada altitud. Aprenda geografia.



Cutre k eres un cutre


----------



## Volvitо (4 Ene 2022)

Parece un escenario de post-guerra.


----------



## arangul00 (4 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Viendo esta imagen parece una ciudad turca industrial, rollo Bursa o Gebze.



turquia,pues si, vas hacia clatayud,teruel,los monegros,alcaniz o secanos de tarazona,eso parece la meseta irani o la version pobre de la anatolia,
casi todo aragon es un infame secarral,viajar por aragon dan ganas de llorar


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> El barrio de Gamonal en Burgos. Ya el nombre da la impresión a atentado de ETA o explosión de gas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo puto pero de Burgos, pero la ciudad tiene zonas altamente procerescas que la Zaragoza moruna no posee.

Pero si, ese barrio de burgos parece un populoso barrio estambulí.


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Las aceras de asfalto es lo normal en casi toda Europa. Las aceras de pavimento son una especialidad española, como las persianas. Tiene mucho más sentido hacerlas de asfalto por si hay que levantar cada dos por tres y cuando llueve el peatón tiene mucho más agarre.



Pues no es esa mi percepción.

Hay mucho mito sobre las persianas. He estado viviendo en Alemania muchos años y por lo menos la mitad de las viviendas tenía persianas, sin ir más lejos mi casa. No todas como aquí, eso no te lo discuto, pero si muchísimas, sobre todo en bloques de pisos en ciudades. Me imagino que es más difícil guardar la intimidad con 40 vecinos en frente que con solo uno. Y en Bélgica igual. Más sitios ya no conozco en profundidad.

Y aceras de asfalto tampoco he visto en Alemania, no recuerdo ninguna. En Bélgica en pueblos sí. Y en España ninguna en peor estado que esas de la avenida de Navarra, están realmente mal.

Pero esa es mi experiencia, si tú tienes otra no vamos a discutir, para qué.... tampoco he hecho un estudio.


----------



## arangul00 (4 Ene 2022)

aqui esta la gran via de logrono,no tenemos nada mas que practicaente una calle,pero a ver quien la iguala



ah,y por abajo todo plazas de garaje


----------



## Proto (4 Ene 2022)

Lo están mejorando esa calle con un rascacielos, Zaragoza es la New York del Ebro:


----------



## Cognome (4 Ene 2022)

De niño flipaba con esos caramelos, te daban en la cabeza y era como un ladrillo.


----------



## EGO (4 Ene 2022)

Esa ciudad de rojos da SIDA.

Deberian quitar de alli la proceresca academia de Oficiales por respeto al tito Franco Bahamonde,que fue director de ella de 1928 a 1931.


----------



## rondo (4 Ene 2022)

En Zaragoza a finales de los 90 había al lado de Delicias un bar de negros,unos avanzados en escoria


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (4 Ene 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> De niño flipaba con esos caramelos, te daban en la cabeza y era como un ladrillo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 893946



Los famosos caramelos de la Columna.


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> En Zaragoza a finales de los 90 había al lado de Delicias un bar de negros,unos avanzados en escoria



Ahora en las Delicias si buscas mucho igual encuentras algún bar de blancos.


----------



## tururut12 (4 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Viendo esta imagen parece una ciudad turca industrial, rollo Bursa o Gebze.



Pues antiguamente se la conocía como la Florencia española.

Debe arrastrar un trauma debido a la destrucción del patrimonio artístico y monumental de la ciudad por el ejército francés durante los sitios de Zaragoza. Además durante el siglo XIX y XX las autoridades municipales se encargaron de rematar la tarea destructiva de los franceses derribando todas las Puertas de entrada a la ciudad, conventos semiderruidos y la Torre Nueva (torre mudéjar inclinada).




conferencia_patrimonio_destruido.htm



Vista de Zaragoza en 1647.


----------



## asiqué (4 Ene 2022)

pues como el 90% del pais.


----------



## kickflip (4 Ene 2022)

Pues en Zaragoza me encuentro yo, atrapado...deseando darme el piro...ciudad deprimente donde las haya. Si las cosas se hubieran hecho (y se hicieran) bien, podría ser una ciudad potente, pero es lo que tenemos...


----------



## dayan (5 Ene 2022)

Los cheposos tienen uno de los Paseos más bonitos de España.




Peeeero si el mongolito que ha abierto el hilo pone como ejemplo de Chepoland la Avenida Navarra ...


----------



## stuka (5 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Viendo esta imagen parece una ciudad turca industrial, rollo Bursa o Gebze.





"Zaragoza"...dice.


Es la imagen típica caní soviética de Hispanistán. Se ve que vives en los verdes Pirineos sin salir de la choza.

Mira...esto es *la entrada principal* a Valencia, _"Tierra de Flores, de la Luz y del Amor"_:





Y mejor no subo fotos de barrios diversos y puebluchos adyacentes, porque me acusarán de "manipulador y tendencioso".


Aviso para los despistados: alguien pondrá la famosa "Ciudad de las Ciencias", que sale en todas las postales como referencia y que se realizó cuando estaba Rita.

Por allí sólo viven cuatro pijos en áticos y torres de diseño. Pero Valencia y sus alrededores NO es eso.


----------



## Supremacía (5 Ene 2022)

stuka dijo:


> "Zaragoza"...dice.
> 
> 
> Es la imagen típica caní soviética de Hispanistán. Se ve que vives en los verdes Pirineos sin salir de la choza.
> ...



Pero ¿acaso todas las ciudades españolas están llenas de esos edificios de pisos?


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (5 Ene 2022)

arangul00 dijo:


> turquia,pues si, vas hacia clatayud,teruel,los monegros,alcaniz o secanos de tarazona,eso parece la meseta irani o la version pobre de la anatolia,
> casi todo aragon es un infame secarral,viajar por aragon dan ganas de llorar



Zaragoza es un intento de Madrid venido a menos. Y como ya han dicho, las fotos del extraradio de la ciudad parecen postales de postguerra. Pese a todo, a mí me gusta para visitar en días tranquilos de invierno.


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ene 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Zaragoza es la New York del Ebro:



Ahi, en despiadada competencia con logroño, miranda y tortosa. Br0tal


----------



## corolaria (5 Ene 2022)

ZARADOLID.


----------



## artemis (5 Ene 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Zaragoza tiene el 80% de su superficie paco 100/100, pero siempre fue una ciudad en la que la vida era agradable aún sin destacar especialmente en nada. Todo ello sin tener a 100 km a la redonda un solo entorno natural agradable y estar construída sobre un río convertido en ciénaga infecta tras la expo.
> 
> Pero la plandemia ha arrasado con lo único que tenía de bueno la ciudad (la ciudad en sí misma, pese a su paquismo era amigable y de medidas humanas) con unas zonas centrales nada paco accesibles fácilmente en un paseo desde los extrarradios.
> 
> ...



Eso sin contar que se ha llenado de menas, pero lo tenéis ganado a pulso por votar PSOE y a los podemitas... Antes molaba, ahora si tengo que pasar por allí, voy al calamar bravo y sigo camino


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (5 Ene 2022)

dayan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 894214
> 
> 
> Los cheposos tienen uno de los Paseos más bonitos de España.
> ...



No ha puesto una foto de la calle Alfonso, del barrio De La Romareda , del entorno del canal y Casablanca, del Parque Grande(que se mea en El Retiro y Parque de María Luisa), riberas del Ebro a ambos lados, Fernando el Católico con su ambiente, Ranillas hasta Ciudad de la.Justicia...
Sospecho que es uno de esos padres de "ciudad superior" que tienen a sus hijos ganándose el pan en Zaragoza y la tachan de "mierda" y también de "ciudad de camioneros"( la madre de un carretillero, Tócate los huevos).Muy feo, sres padres, sus elevadas ciudades no les dan de comer a sus hijos, sino la cutre Zaragoza. A joderse.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Ene 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece horripilante son los alrededores, es incluso más secarral que La Sagra



Soy de Zaragoza, tengo casi 60 años, de los que he vivido en Zaragoza más de 50 y todavía vivo aquí.
Los alrededores de Zaragoza no te parecen posibles en España. Que los equipos del Paris-Dakar hicieran etapas y se celebrara una carrera desértica non stop en los alrededores de Zaragoza, te da una idea de lo que estamos hablando. Pero no te haces una idea real hasta que no te ves allí en medio.







La provincia de Zaragoza entera, salvo cuatro rincones es un paisaje inhóspito, un puto tomillar.

Zaragoza tiene todos los problemas de una gran ciudad con ninguna de sus ventajas. Y todos los problemas de un pueblo con ninguna de sus ventajas.

Es un sitio bastante caro para lo que ofrece. En los últimos años se han degradado zonas completas que antes eran, si bien modestas, perfectamente vivibles. 

A nivel político, la enciclopedia de la Corrupción en España podría dedicar varios capítulos completos a Zaragoza (La Reforma de la Plaza del Pilar, La Expo, las obras del Tranvía, el barrio del AVE, Pla-Za, etc). Zaragoza ha sido gobernada por sujetos cuyo fin político nunca ha sido la Ciudad, sino medrar o trincar antes de retirarse.

Con respecto al trabajo, la verdad es que yo no tengo queja. A lo mejor si tienes un profesión muy específica es posible que solo encuentres trabajo en Madrid, pero a mi, a mi hermano que también es ingeniero, o a un montón de excompañeros y amigos no nos ha faltado nunca. Es verdad que el entramado industrial es pobre, la OPEL, las dos factorías de Bosch y vale. Pero no es mejor en otras partes, Zaragoza sería solo un reflejo de la situación general.

Al acabar el amparo del ERE salimos 8 personas de la empresa y pocos meses más tarde estamos trabajando todos en bastante buenas condiciones.

La apuesta por la logística está funcionando. Y en cuanto amazon se ponga a trabajar aquí creo que el asunto laboral irá también a mejor.

Pero yo, la verdad, estoy deseando jubilarme para largarme de aquí.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Eso sin contar que se ha llenado de menas, pero lo tenéis ganado a pulso por votar PSOE y a los podemitas... Antes molaba, ahora si tengo que pasar por allí, voy al calamar bravo y sigo camino



Pues sí...

Antes Zaragoza molaba y mucho.... Os posteo una foto de lo mejor de Zaragoza:


----------



## shur 1 (5 Ene 2022)

País ASQUEROSO por culpa de los ROJOS Y SU REPUGNANTE ESTÉTICA


----------



## shur 1 (5 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> La apuesta por la logística está funcionando. Y en cuanto amazon se ponga a trabajar aquí creo que el asunto laboral irá también a mejor.



Uy sí que Amazon da unas condiciones laborales chupis. Vais a mejorar una barbaridad.


----------



## artemis (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pues sí...
> 
> Antes Zaragoza molaba y mucho.... Os posteo una foto de lo mejor de Zaragoza:



Que dices chalado??? menudo equipo Paco... aunque tienen mas titulos europeos que vosotros... que tenéis la casi uefa... 

Si vas a Zaragoza ves al calamar bravo... ya me darás las gracias


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que dices chalado??? menudo equipo Paco... aunque tienen mas titulos europeos que vosotros... que tenéis la casi uefa...
> 
> Si vas a Zaragoza ves al calamar bravo... ya me darás las gracias



Gracias por el consejo gastronómico... Lo haré en cuanto pueda...

Por otra parte, echo muuuuuuucho de menos al gran Real Zaragoza en primera. Tengo grandes amigos allí ¡¡¡¡¡. Muy buena gente ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Ene 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Uy sí que Amazon da unas condiciones laborales chupis. Vais a mejorar una barbaridad.



Es AWS, no un almacén. La gente que conozco no se queja.


----------



## artemis (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo gastronómico... Lo haré en cuanto pueda...
> 
> Por otra parte, echo muuuuuuucho de menos al gran Real Zaragoza en primera. Tengo grandes amigos allí ¡¡¡¡¡. Muy buena gente ¡¡¡¡¡



Hombre, mejor que un Getafe o un Alaves si que es... además pilla bien para ir desde casi media España...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Hombre, mejor que un Getafe o un Alaves si que es... además pilla bien para ir desde casi media España...



O un Rayo... O un Etasuna.... O un Mallorca.... Joder... hay tanta chusma en la Liga....


----------



## artemis (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> O un Rayo... O un Etasuna.... O un Mallorca.... Joder... hay tanta chusma en la Liga....



Si, molaban mas las ligas de los 90, con Zaragoza, Sporting, Tenerife... donde se podía viajar y pegarte con los rivales... o que vinieran y comprobaras si sabían nadar en el rio... puto futbol moderno... el futbol de siempre murió con el nombre del jugador en la camiseta...


----------



## HATE (5 Ene 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece horripilante son los alrededores, es incluso más secarral que La Sagra



Pero también es verdad que en 160 km te plantas en el valle de Tena y si alargas un poco bajas al valle de ossau para ver praderas con un verde intenso en pleno verano.


----------



## Castellano (5 Ene 2022)

HATE dijo:


> Pero también es verdad que en 160 km te plantas en el valle de Tena y si alargas un poco bajas al valle de ossau para ver praderas con un verde intenso en pleno verano.



Pero ya es Huesca y Francia.
En Zaragoza se salva el Moncayo y quizás los 4 pueblos zaragozanos de la Jacetania, como Sos, que nunca he entendido como son provincia de Zaragoza, estando tan a tomar por culo


----------



## Castellano (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo gastronómico... Lo haré en cuanto pueda...
> 
> Por otra parte, echo muuuuuuucho de menos al gran Real Zaragoza en primera. Tengo grandes amigos allí ¡¡¡¡¡. Muy buena gente ¡¡¡¡¡



En primera faltan el Real Zaragoza, el Real Valladolid, el Sporting, el Real Oviedo, el Racing y el Deportivo.

Y a cambio deberían bajar Getafe, Levante y Villarreal al menos, equipos sin pedigrí en 1ª anterior al siglo XXI

Los otros tres, entre Alavés, Mallorca, Granada, Rayo, Cádiz, equipos más históricos que los anteriores pero bastante por detrás que los 6 que he comentado


----------



## Oteador (5 Ene 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> La Romareda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 893819
> 
> ...



Menuda chorrada. Hace apenas un año estaba igual que La Romareda.
Soy de Pamplona y El Sadar actual es un campo sin alma. Todos estos campos modernos son iguales en tv (Anoeta, Riazor, Cornella, etc) Mucho mejor como estaba antes.
También recordemos que Osasuna es un equipo rescatado con dinero público


----------



## thanos2 (5 Ene 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Lo están mejorando esa calle con un rascacielos, Zaragoza es la New York del Ebro:



Y quién se gasta 50 millones de las antiguas pesetas o más en vivir al lado de esa avenida paco derroida, que parece que le hayan caído 300 obuses y hayan echado gravilla para repararla?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Zaragoza emana un olor a mierda especial que vuelve locas a las putas rumanas.








Incendio de la discoteca Flying - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Vídeo: Carlos Gracia, bombero: "No me creía que todas las comprobaciones fueran de muerte"


La noche del incendio de la Flying, Gracia estaba trabajando en el parque 1 de Bomberos. Pocos minutos después de declararse el fuego llegó a la discoteca donde encontró la terrible escena.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (5 Ene 2022)

Coherentemente el OP te habla de que Zaragoza es cutre pero:

No te menciona ni una sola vez el Parque Grande






No te menciona ni una sola vez el Paseo Independencia ni la Plaza España







Tampoco te hablará de la Plaza del Pilar y la propia Catedral, la Catedral del Salvador de Zaragoza y sus calles circundantes, Plaza SanFrancisco tampoco está nada mal y tiene un ambiente chortinil al caer la tarde/noche que flipas, etc...

Básicamente lo cutre de Zaragoza son sus extrarradios y alguna que otra zona más, prácticamente todo el centro está al nivel del resto de España y hay zonas realmente bonitas de ver, pero por desgracia Bilba ya no se curra los hilos, sólo abre los típicos de no nacer en x ciudad me ha jodido la vida o x ciudad/lugar/cosa es cutre en su totalidad porque sí, y pasa esto.


----------



## Maerum (5 Ene 2022)

Parece una mierda soviética.


----------



## El primo del Adric (5 Ene 2022)

Por algo se grabó este vídeo en Zaragoza


----------



## kogi_kabuto (5 Ene 2022)

CAda vez que viajo a Zaragoza me transporto a un episodio de CUENTAME...lo siento, pero no me gusta, me pone triste.
Siempre voy a las delicias, y casi quue cambiaré de sitio porque hay negros adolescentes con chonis gordacas que asusta pasear del hotel a un bar hacer una tapa.

Es una lastimca pero así lo siento.


----------



## StolenInnocence (5 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Es AWS, no un almacén. La gente que conozco no se queja.



Está en Huesca


----------



## StolenInnocence (5 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo una vez hablando con un profesor de inglés (irlandés el) yo me quejaba del urbanismo español, lo que todos decimos, pisos colmena,...

Su respuesta me dejó dubitativo, si pero vosotros tenéis en ambulatorio a quince minutos, un hospital a media hora, transporte publico a pie de casa, toda clase de comercios, yo en en Irlanda tengo que andar casi cinco kilómetros para poder coger un autobús, 

Nada es verdad y nada es mentira todo depende del color del cristal con el que se mira.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (5 Ene 2022)

El parque grande en medio de la ciudad, a veces parece un parque natural de lo frondoso que es.

Zaragoza en los 70 tenía de todo, hasta pabellón de patinaje sobre hielo, canódromo, veladas de boxeo y lucha libre, jai alai...se han gastado un pastizal enorme en zona 2008 que solo vale para trasladar la administración pública....justo al lado de esa horrible avenida navarra de la foto.

Se la han cargado totalmente, aunque la gente sigue siendo maja.

destaca el individualismo bueno, y salen personajes famosos singulares tipo Bumbury, Qase-O o Amaral.

Antigua capital de un imperio: la Corona de Aragón, donde tenían que ir los catalanes a jurar los Fueros para ser Reyes. Tiene una catedral propia (la Seo) además del Pilar.

Se han cargado Zaragoza lo socialistas y ahora el PP, desapareción el CAI DE BALONCESTO (10k espectadores de media por partido en los 90, la capital del basket español) y por poco el equipo de fútbol

Una pena, es una metáfora de España, buena gente que vota a hgpt. R78 todavía manda.


----------



## porca miseria (5 Ene 2022)

stuka dijo:


> "Zaragoza"...dice.
> 
> 
> Es la imagen típica caní soviética de Hispanistán. Se ve que vives en los verdes Pirineos sin salir de la choza.
> ...



Zaragoza es todo en estercolero porque hasta los ricos son tan agarrados que no se hicieron palacetes que pudiéramos birlarles como por ejemplo ocurrió en Barcelona que el ayuntamiento y la generalidad tienen varios envidiables ahora... los hermanitos del sur ojito:




Hasta coches "to' truñing de loh prehemos" como manda el canon.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Ene 2022)

Siempre he leido que Zaragoza es una ciudad grande con mentalidad de pueblo pequeño Paco, que es la peor combinación que existe.


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Recuerdo una vez hablando con un profesor de inglés (irlandés el) yo me quejaba del urbanismo español, lo que todos decimos, pisos colmena,...
> 
> Su respuesta me dejó dubitativo, si pero vosotros tenéis en ambulatorio a quince minutos, un hospital a media hora, transporte publico a pie de casa, toda clase de comercios, yo en en Irlanda tengo que andar casi cinco kilómetros para poder coger un autobús,
> 
> Nada es verdad y nada es mentira todo depende del color del cristal con el que se mira.



Y el irlandés tendrá que hacer desplazamientos más largos pero vivirá en una casa adosada de 120 metros cuadrados en la que solo tiene que aguantar los ruidos de los vecinos a ambos lados y tiene un jardín pequeño en la parte de atrás. El español mientras tanto vive en un piso de 70 metros cuadrados en el que tiene que aguantar a los vecinos de los lados, a los de arriba y a los de abajo y no tiene jardín.


----------



## kakarot (5 Ene 2022)

Decía lo mismo de Valencia, hace 20 años, y ahora ha mejorado mucho. Lo de Zaragoza, es una ciudad muy sistémica de régimen dictatorial.


----------



## Seren (5 Ene 2022)

A vista de street view se ven zonas mas cutres en barcelona


----------



## StolenInnocence (5 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y el irlandés tendrá que hacer desplazamientos más largos pero vivirá en una casa adosada de 120 metros cuadrados en la que solo tiene que aguantar los ruidos de los vecinos a ambos lados y tiene un jardín pequeño en la parte de atrás. El español mientras tanto vive en un piso de 70 metros cuadrados en el que tiene que aguantar a los vecinos de los lados, a los de arriba y a los de abajo y no tiene jardín.



Correcto, pero eso en la España vaciada lo tienes también. Y más barato que en Irlanda.


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Correcto, pero eso en la España vaciada lo tienes también. Y más barato que en Irlanda.



Si en Irlanda tienes que andar 5 kilómetros para coger un autobus, en la España vaciada tienes que andar 10.


----------



## Maerum (5 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Si en Irlanda tienes que andar 5 kilómetros para coger un autobus, en la España vaciada tienes que andar 10.



Lo ideal sería que no tuvieses que coger al autobús, ni el coche.


----------



## StolenInnocence (5 Ene 2022)

Maerum dijo:


> Lo ideal sería que no tuvieses que coger al autobús, ni el coche.



Lo ideal siempre es enemigo de lo óptimo.


----------



## MazingerXXL (5 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Esa ciudad de rojos da SIDA.
> 
> Deberian quitar de alli la proceresca academia de Oficiales por respeto al tito Franco Bahamonde,que fue director de ella de 1928 a 1931.



Si que es cierto que hay mucho rojo, la gente de derechas suele callar o pasar desapercibida en conversaciones informales en el trabajo para evitarse problemas.


----------



## MazingerXXL (5 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Ahora en las Delicias si buscas mucho igual encuentras algún bar de blancos.



Pues para temas de alquiler diria que es de las mas rentables para rentistas, con un piso de 80 metros si lo tuneas birn te sacas los 600€ brutos de alquiler fácilmente, eso sí mucho cuidado a quién metes, porque es fácil que lo subarriende a los premos o amegos.


----------



## Shadowex (5 Ene 2022)

joder zaragoza esta de puta madre, lo que pasa es que estais amariconaos con las ciudades grandes como barcemoros o madric


----------



## Knight who says ni (5 Ene 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> Pues para temas de alquiler diria que es de las mas rentables para rentistas, con un piso de 80 metros si lo tuneas birn te sacas los 600€ brutos de alquiler fácilmente, eso sí mucho cuidado a quién metes, porque es fácil que lo subarriende a los premos o amegos.



Eso es cierto, los pisos más rentables para alquilar son los baratos y mierdosos como los que se suelen dar en las Delicas, pero como ya he dicho alguna vez pisos mierdosos atraen a inquilinos mierdosos, así que la rentabilidad se consigue a base de riesgo de impagos, problemas con los vecinos y vandalismo.


----------



## MazingerXXL (5 Ene 2022)

Zaragoza tambien tiene un huevo de centros comerciales como Gran Casa ( donde las malas lenguas dicen que se pierden los fatos), Aragonia y Puerto Venecia, que se dice que es el mas grande de Europa, todos un poco a la deriva con el cobi eso sí. En este aspecto nada que envidiar a Madriz.

Puerto Venecia:


----------



## lascanteras723 (5 Ene 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Imagen patrocinada por Cerramientos Paco SL



Los cerramientos y los toldos han destruido la estética de las fachadas y de las ciudades. Son la oda al paquismo.


----------



## Erik morden (5 Ene 2022)

kogi_kabuto dijo:


> CAda vez que viajo a Zaragoza me transporto a un episodio de CUENTAME...lo siento, pero no me gusta, me pone triste.
> Siempre voy a las delicias, y casi quue cambiaré de sitio porque hay negros adolescentes con chonis gordacas que asusta pasear del hotel a un bar hacer una tapa.
> 
> Es una lastimca pero así lo siento.



A cuál hotel vas en las delicias?


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Ene 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Los cerramientos y los toldos han destruido la estética de las fachadas y de las ciudades. Son la oda al paquismo.



Y las antenas de televisión y los aparatos de aire acondicionado. Además si son toldos verdes eso son 20 puntos más de paquismo. Todos estos elementos presentes de manera aislada ya confieren un alto grado de paquismo, pero si encima se combinan, entonces ya estamos hablando de niveles máximos de paquismo:

toldos verdes + cerramientos + aparatos de aire acondicionado + antenas de televisión = fachadas con un 100% de paquismo


----------



## MazingerXXL (5 Ene 2022)

Zaragoza también tiene un ingente polígono industrial como Plaza, 






Plataforma logística de Zaragoza - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




La *Plataforma logística de Zaragoza* (más conocida por el acrónimo *PLA-ZA* o *PLAZA*) es un espacio logístico de más de 1.300 hectáreas en la ciudad española de Zaragoza. Situada cerca del Aeropuerto de Zaragoza, el Canal Imperial de Aragón, líneas ferroviarias y la autovía A-2 (Madrid-Barcelona).


----------



## frankie83 (5 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Viendo esta imagen parece una ciudad turca industrial, rollo Bursa o Gebze.



Si pones una foto del centro es bastante más guapa que eso


eso que, por otra parte, puedes ver en cualquier ciudad grande de espana o de Europa


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (5 Ene 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Y quién se gasta 50 millones de las antiguas pesetas o más en vivir al lado de esa avenida paco derroida, que parece que le hayan caído 300 obuses y hayan echado gravilla para repararla?



Ostia, yo es algo que no logro entender.
Supongo no se habrá vendido una mierda.
Una megatorre enmedio de un solar, al lado de descampados en Delicias, enfrente de la entrada a la estación y enlaces con autovias de salida de la ciudad.


----------



## lascanteras723 (5 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y las antenas de televisión y los aparatos de aire acondicionado. Además si son toldos verdes eso son 20 puntos más de paquismo. Todos estos elementos presentes de manera aislada ya confieren un alto grado de paquismo, pero si encima se combinan, entonces ya estamos hablando de niveles máximos de paquismo:
> 
> toldos verdes + cerramientos + aparatos de aire acondicionado + antenas de televisión = fachadas con un 100% de paquismo



Aparato de aire tienen perdón de Dios pero lo demás es un destructor y lumpenizador de edificios. Joder anda que no hay edificios viejos que si estuvieran cuidados estarían estupendos. Solo en el norte de España hay algo de tradición de cuidar fachadas el resto derroicion.


----------



## MazingerXXL (5 Ene 2022)

Uno de los mejores barrios para vivir en Zaragoza es Vía Hispanidad, con calles amplias y menor densidad de población, aquí la zona de Aragonia, los pisitos a unos 350k-400k y para arriba eso sí...


----------



## MazingerXXL (5 Ene 2022)

Vía Hispanidad, Zaragoza, gente de bien, pocos amegos, (por lo pronto).


----------



## LostSouls (5 Ene 2022)

Pues diréis lo que queráis pero a mi al final esa arquitectura paquense tan nuestra con calles que parecen pasto de la guerra, esos parques interiores de isla típicos de la Costa Marrón del sur de Madrit, el toldoverdismo... al final es una seña de identidad y se le coge cariño.
¿qué queréis, avenidas frondosas y todo verde, cunetas sin botellas llenas de meado y colecciones de latas de refresco oxidadas, puticlubes u hotales sin abandonar en carreteras nacionales? Pues este no es vuestro país.


----------



## MazingerXXL (5 Ene 2022)

El Actur es un barrio más moderno que emergió en los 90 y que no está nada mal, con el tranvía, las torres WTC y el Gran Casa. Lo malo aquí es la densidad de población, que con el covidianismo sí se ha vuelto un barrio mucho más asfixiante y además han dejado muy poca acera para los peatones con el tranvía y hay un tráfico del copón.


----------



## thanos2 (5 Ene 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Ostia, yo es algo que no logro entender.
> Supongo no se habrá vendido una mierda.
> Una megatorre enmedio de un solar, al lado de descampados en Delicias, enfrente de la entrada a la estación y enlaces con autovias de salida de la ciudad.



Me dice un amigo que exactamente a 1 minuto de ese rascacielos tienes unas 130 nacionalidades, iglesias de africanos, bares de africanos, pubs de sudamericanos, iglesias de sudamericanos, derroición en vena... Pero a quién se le ocurre hacer un rascacielos (por cierto, colmena donde morir en vida como uno solo de los vecinos tenga hijos gamer o DJ) en medio de la derroición pura?


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Está en Huesca



Villanueva no es Huesca, está a 15 km de Zaragoza capital.









Villanueva de Gállego tendrá en 2025 un polígono tecnológico para aprovechar el tirón de Amazon


La urbanización del fallido parque aeronáutico, que ofrecerá hasta nueve parcelas, costará 19,6 millones y generará 150 empleos




amp.heraldo.es


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (5 Ene 2022)

Lo he dicho mil veces. Una ciudad es el resultado de su gente. Si Zaragoza es cutre (entre otros calificativos peores), es porque lo mejor que se puede decir de sus habitantes es que son cutres.
Para empezar, una idea que muchas veces se pasa por alto deliberadamente pero es obvia: A quien cojones se le ocurre poner una ciudad en mitad de un corredor de viento calamitoso, donde todo alrededor es un erial? Solo a un retrasado mental. Pues es una ciudad hecha por y para gente de este tipo.

Iré contestando a las gilipolleces que pongáis en el hilo según pueda, que hoy ando liado porque tengo que atender algunas de las consecuencias que trajo la puta riada de los cojones.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (5 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> Lo he dicho mil veces. Una ciudad es el resultado de su gente. Si Zaragoza es cutre (entre otros calificativos peores), es porque lo mejor que se puede decir de sus habitantes es que son cutres.
> Para empezar, una idea que muchas veces se pasa por alto deliberadamente pero es obvia*: A quien cojones se le ocurre poner una ciudad en mitad de un corredor de viento calamitoso, donde todo alrededor es un erial*? Solo a un retrasado mental. Pues es una ciudad hecha por y para gente de este tipo.
> 
> Iré contestando a las gilipolleces que pongáis en el hilo según pueda, que hoy ando liado porque tengo que atender algunas de las consecuencias que trajo la puta riada de los cojones.



¿A los íberos, a César Augusto, a los califas, a los Reyes de Aragón?
A ver, que Zaragoza no la fundó Belloch.


----------



## Hermericus (5 Ene 2022)

Para mi no es cutre. No es una ciudad top, pero es maja. Y las zaragozanas estan como un tren, quizá el mejor nivel de España.

Pasé casi 2 años allí, y fueron 2 años de mi vida cojonudos.


----------



## Hermericus (5 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Avenida de Navarra... no se aprecia en la foto, pero las aceras de ambos lados de esa avenida son de asfalto con cientos (literalmente) de parches de cada zanja que han hecho en los últimos 50 años. Son las aceras más demigrantes que he visto nunca.



Tendrías que ver las aceras de London...


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (5 Ene 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> ¿A los íberos, a César Augusto, a los califas, a los Reyes de Aragón?
> A ver, que Zaragoza no la fundó Belloch.



Punto por punto:
Hablo de la gente que tuvo la idea de poner en este estercolero un asentamiento, y me mencionas primero a los iberos. Pues bien, hablemos de los iberos, de toda la vida a los niñitos maños se nos ha dicho que cuando los romanos llegaron a este infierno se encontraron con un asentamiento llamado Salduie, del pueblo de los SEDETANOS. Y hasta ahí te dicen. Y cuando con los años te formas una curiosidad y apetito de respuestas, buscas y te das cuenta que según las fuentes, estos sedetanos eran un pueblo mindundi pacifista que se dejaba dar por culo constantemente por los vecinos Ilergetes (de Ilerda, la actual Lleida, y sus planicies adyacentes en el actual Aragón oriental). Estos sedetanos de salduie tuvieron que aliarse y chupar polla romana porque necesitaban que un ejercito capaz como el de los romanos les protegiera de los Ilergetes. A donde quiero llegar? Que los primeros habitantes de ''Zaragoza'', eran unos endebles que aun teniendo un asentamiento en posición de ventaja en uno de los principales ríos y con algo de vegas y tierra aprovechable en sus riberas, no valían mas que para ser cazados y rapiñados como putas por los Ilergetes que venían de tierras mucho menos ventajosas en principio, que clase de gente es aplastada aun teniendo esa ventaja? Inutiles, retrasados mentales, ese es el perfil de los primeros pobladores y gente que se asentó en lo que hoy es Zaragoza. 
Cesar Augusto se alió con estos inútiles solo para derrotar a los Ilergetes y a cambio pues les fundo la colonia esta de Cesar Augusta para que no dieran mal.
La taifa de Zaragoza controlada por un Imperio en auge como el de los califas aun pudo mejorar algo por pura inercia.
Y hablar de los reyes de Aragón, pues es una gilipollez, pues como he dicho mil veces eran simples oligarcas que basaban su poder en alianzas y que en otros territorios mas poderosos les hicieran el trabajo. A parte de que ningún ''rey'' de Aragón piso Zaragoza excepto el ultimo (Alfonso I, y porque se la conquistaron los occitanos), y su hermano Ramiro que su posición de rey simplemente fue una jugarreta política para la que no tenia ni capacidad ni ganas.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (5 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> Punto por punto:
> Hablo de la gente que tuvo la idea de poner en este estercolero un asentamiento, y me mencionas primero a los iberos. Pues bien, hablemos de los iberos, de toda la vida a los niñitos maños se nos ha dicho que cuando los romanos llegaron a este infierno se encontraron con un asentamiento llamado Salduie, del pueblo de los SEDETANOS. Y hasta ahí te dicen. Y cuando con los años te formas una curiosidad y apetito de respuestas, buscas y te das cuenta que según las fuentes, estos sedetanos eran un pueblo mindundi pacifista que se dejaba dar por culo constantemente por los vecinos Ilergetes (de Ilerda, la actual Lleida, y sus planicies adyacentes en el actual Aragón oriental). Estos sedetanos de salduie tuvieron que aliarse y chupar polla romana porque necesitaban que un ejercito capaz como el de los romanos les protegiera de los Ilergetes. A donde quiero llegar? Que los primeros habitantes de ''Zaragoza'', *eran unos endebles que aun teniendo un asentamiento en posición de ventaja en uno de los principales ríos y con algo de vegas y tierra aprovechable en sus riberas*, no valían mas que para ser cazados y rapiñados como putas por los Ilergetes que venían de tierras mucho menos ventajosas en principio, que clase de gente es aplastada aun teniendo esa ventaja? Inutiles, retrasados mentales, ese es el perfil de los primeros pobladores y gente que se asentó en lo que hoy es Zaragoza.
> Cesar Augusto se alió con estos inútiles solo para derrotar a los Ilergetes y a cambio pues les fundo la colonia esta de Cesar Augusta para que no dieran mal.
> La taifa de Zaragoza controlada por un Imperio en auge como el de los califas aun pudo mejorar algo por pura inercia.
> Y hablar de los reyes de Aragón, pues es una gilipollez, pues como he dicho mil veces eran simples oligarcas que basaban su poder en alianzas y que en otros territorios mas poderosos les hicieran el trabajo. A parte de que ningún ''rey'' de Aragón piso Zaragoza excepto el ultimo (Alfonso I, y porque se la conquistaron los occitanos), y su hermano Ramiro que su posición de rey simplemente fue una jugarreta política para la que no tenia ni capacidad ni ganas.



Aclárese...


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Recuerdo una vez hablando con un profesor de inglés (irlandés el) yo me quejaba del urbanismo español, lo que todos decimos, pisos colmena,...
> 
> Su respuesta me dejó dubitativo, si pero vosotros tenéis en ambulatorio a quince minutos, un hospital a media hora, transporte publico a pie de casa, toda clase de comercios, yo en en Irlanda tengo que andar casi cinco kilómetros para poder coger un autobús,
> 
> Nada es verdad y nada es mentira todo depende del color del cristal con el que se mira.



La niñorratada española esta muy influenciada por la propaganda para subnormales. El urbanismo britis-yanki, ese de ciudades de adobaditos con ciudades que ocupan el tamaño de galicia entera, todo encementado, y donde hay que echarse media hora en cañonero por la autopista pa ir a comprar el pan, no lo quiero ni aunque me maten

Los yankis con los que hablo flipan de que en cualquier ciudad española salgas ala calle y en menos de 100 metros a la redonda tengas algun supermercado donde comprar comida

El modelo de ciudad compacta mediterranea es el mas eficiente y sostenible del mundo. Los problemas del urbanismo español son otros. Que no se haya hecho aun una puta fusion de municipios, las ciudades que se desangran por culpa de los putos rabales-dormitorio, la NULA planificacion del urbanismo, que ahora se expande de forma caotica y vergonzante como en el medievo morisco. Los barrios-cuentame demasiado angostos, zulos demasiado pequeños o edificios demasiado feos

Si se construyera de forma concentrica y planificada, si hubieran barrios residenciales con mas bulevares y tal, los zulos tuvieran un minimo de 150 m2 y buenos balconazos amplios, se construyera con mas gusto y diseño, y un largo etc. de asuntos por mejorar, el urbanismo compacto es el mejor sistema. Poblacion concentrada, todo a mano, desplazamientos cortos, transporte publico eficiente, ahorro energetico brutal, y sobre todo MUCHO MENOR DEPREDACION DEL SUELO y mayor conservacion de ecosistemas


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (5 Ene 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Aclárese...



No lo has entendido? Más claro y conciso no lo puedo poner.


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ene 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Aclárese...



No se por que os molestais en darle bola a los trolazos de la mas baja estofa


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (5 Ene 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Si nos dedicamos a poner callejuelas, a buscar lo peor...
> De todas formas, los maños, son la gente más maja que he conocido de España, sin ser un coñazo como los andaluces. Las mujeres bastante guapas y los tios, viriles y enrollados, un gran sitio donde vivir.



No sé qué clase de estupefacientes te debieron echar en la ámbar durante el tiempo que estuvieras en Zaragoza, pero decir que los maños son gente maja es lo mismo que decir nada. Cualquiera puede ser "majo" de cara al exterior, pero tú prueba a convivir en Zaragoza con su gente y sus movidas diarias y ya me cuentas.


----------



## MrDanger (5 Ene 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Pero ¿acaso todas las ciudades españolas están llenas de esos edificios de pisos?



Sí. Vivimos amontonados en colmenas. Casas con jardín o terreno hay muy pocas.


----------



## rondo (5 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Ahora en las Delicias si buscas mucho igual encuentras algún bar de blancos.



Me lo creo


----------



## Thundercat (5 Ene 2022)

Paquismo extremo sí , pero ninguna ciudad española se libra.
Salvo las zonas históricas del centro todas las ciudades son paquismo y pisos cuentame.


----------



## Knight who says ni (5 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Me lo creo



Que conste que me encanta Zaragoza, pero el barrio de las Delicias que ha escogido el paleto para ilustrar su hilo es posiblemente el más multiculturalizado de la ciudad. Ahora mismo no se me ocurre otro que lo esté más.


----------



## MazingerXXL (5 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> No sé qué clase de estupefacientes te debieron echar en la ámbar durante el tiempo que estuvieras en Zaragoza, pero decir que los maños son gente maja es lo mismo que decir nada. Cualquiera puede ser "majo" de cara al exterior, pero tú prueba a convivir en Zaragoza con su gente y sus movidas diarias y ya me cuentas.



Yo invité a unos amigos de Madrid a Zaragoza hace unos años, a pasar unos días en una parcela familiar. Cuando entramos a la cocina mis padres habían comprado viandas, bebidas y postres para todos, cosa que desconocía. A mi, mis amigos de Madrid nunca me invitaron a comer un solo día en sus casas, y si coincidías con sus padres pues te trataban como a un completo desconocido en plan hola y adiós.


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (5 Ene 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> Zaragoza tambien tiene un huevo de centros comerciales como Gran Casa ( donde las malas lenguas dicen que se pierden los fatos), Aragonia y Puerto Venecia, que se dice que es el mas grande de Europa, todos un poco a la deriva con el cobi eso sí. En este aspecto nada que envidiar a Madriz.
> 
> Puerto Venecia:
> 
> ...



A la deriva mis cojones, que el otro día estuve en PV para echar unos billares y ver una pinicula en el Cinesa, y estaba a reventar de familias pedrico de mierda con sus empujacarritos, bigotudas cargadas de bolsas del bershka, y larvas dando por culo viviendo el maño dream a todo trapo. Que lo más a destacar y la principal opción de ocio sea el puerco venecia, ya dice todo sobre la naturaleza de las subpersonas que habitan Zaragoza. Quiero y no puedo, borregos, aparentar, frivolidad extrema... Es lo que se respira aquí y lo único esperable de los pedricos y las pilaricas de los cojones.

PD: Zaragoza, el pueblo donde no te puedes quitar el bozal por temor a un linchamiento pero luego no les quites su puerco venecia haya la aglomeración que haya. Patético.


----------



## MazingerXXL (5 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> A la deriva mis cojones, que el otro día estuve en PV para echar unos billares y ver una pinicula en el Cinesa, y estaba a reventar de familias pedrico de mierda con sus empujacarritos, bigotudas cargadas de bolsas del bershka, y larvas dando por culo viviendo el maño dream a todo trapo. Que lo más a destacar y la principal opción de ocio sea el puerco venecia, ya dice todo sobre la naturaleza de las subpersonas que habitan Zaragoza. Quiero y no puedo, borregos, aparentar, frivolidad extrema... Es lo que se respira aquí y lo único esperable de los pedricos y las pilaricas de los cojones.
> 
> PD: Zaragoza, el pueblo donde no te puedes quitar el bozal por temor a un linchamiento pero luego no les quites su puerco venecia haya la aglomeración que haya. Patético.



Lo de los centros comerciales diría que es algo más bien occidental, lo que pasa que en Zaragoza hay más posibilidades de ir porque hay más. Los de Huesca que no tienen bien que se van al Gran Casa el fin de semana. Y en cuanto a que estén llenos, por ejemplo Aragonia hasta donde yo veo está bastante vacío salvo los fines de semana y festivos que evidentemente la gente va a los cines y cena. Pero para ir a cenar, en plan barato de bocata (los bocatas de Zaragoza son la re hostia, muy creativos), tapas y bebida, Zaragoza tiene una oferta excelente, sin necesidad de meterte en un centro comercial.


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (5 Ene 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> Lo de los centros comerciales diría que es algo más bien occidental, lo que pasa que en Zaragoza hay más posibilidades de ir porque hay más. Los de Huesca que no tienen bien que se van al Gran Casa el fin de semana. Y en cuanto a que estén llenos, por ejemplo Aragonia hasta donde yo veo está bastante vacío salvo los fines de semana y festivos que evidentemente la gente va a los cines y cena. Pero para ir a cenar, en plan barato de bocata (los bocatas de Zaragoza son la re hostia, muy creativos), tapas y bebida, Zaragoza tiene una oferta excelente, sin necesidad de meterte en un centro comercial.



Yo mismo trabaje haciendo bocatas en un céntrico bar en plaza San Miguel. Te puedo asegurar que las cucarachas campaban a sus anchas y que varias familias tenían incluidas mis gotas de sudor y sangre en sus bocadillos. Los empresarios hosteleros aquí no tiene la más mínima consideración con poner medios para la higiene.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (5 Ene 2022)

Zaragoza es la capital de Soria y ya está


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (5 Ene 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> Yo invité a unos amigos de Madrid a Zaragoza hace unos años, a pasar unos días en una parcela familiar. Cuando entramos a la cocina mis padres habían comprado viandas, bebidas y postres para todos, cosa que desconocía. A mi, mis amigos de Madrid nunca me invitaron a comer un solo día en sus casas, y si coincidías con sus padres pues te trataban como a un completo desconocido en plan hola y adiós.



Es cierto, yo tuve una experiencia similar a la tuya en Madriz. Pero en Zaragoza tampoco sale gratis la famosa "hospitalidad". Muchos tienen mentalidad de vieja de pueblo y te invitan para observarte y sacar tus trapos sucios para largarlos por ahí.


----------



## MazingerXXL (5 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> Yo mismo trabaje haciendo bocatas en un céntrico bar en plaza San Miguel. Te puedo asegurar que las cucarachas campaban a sus anchas y que varias familias tenían incluidas mis gotas de sudor y sangre en sus bocadillos. Los empresarios hosteleros aquí no tiene la más mínima consideración con poner medios para la higiene.



Bueno yo estoy bastante informado de eso porque un amigo trabaja con los TPVs, y me cuenta que esta todo infestado de huevos de cucaracha, y me dice que es prácticamente inevitableme, pero bueno, por cierto, ¿no trabajarias en el Buddah o el pancetas? HDP!!


----------



## Knight who says ni (5 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> familias pedrico de mierda



muy bueno...


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (5 Ene 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> Bueno yo estoy bastante informado de eso porque un amigo trabaja con los TPVs, y me cuenta que esta todo infestado de huevos de cucaracha, y me dice que es prácticamente inevitableme, pero bueno, por cierto, ¿no trabajarias en el Buddah o el pancetas? HDP!!



No, no era ninguno de esos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (5 Ene 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Zaragoza es la capital de Soria y ya está



Siempre se ha dicho que hay más sorianos en Zaragoza que en Soria. No sé si alguna vez ha sido verdad, pero es posible que sí.


----------



## MazingerXXL (5 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> Es cierto, yo tuve una experiencia similar a la tuya en Madriz. Pero en Zaragoza tampoco sale gratis la famosa "hospitalidad". Muchos tienen mentalidad de vieja de pueblo y te invitan para observarte y sacar tus trapos sucios para largarlos por ahí.



Te cuento más, estuve unos años trabajando en Madrid... Los jueves por la tarde ya me empezaba a invadir una fuerza extraña, que me impulsaba a pillar un AVE/Alsa/Coche y tirar cagando leches para Zaragoza, (incluso cancelando planes con mis amigos madrileños que se mosqueaban), donde al llegar no sé porque, notaba una especie de paz indescriptible, diría que incluso mi ritmo de respiración variaba a algo más calmado. Efectivamente, Zaragoza tal vez no tenga nada especialmente mejor que ningún sitio, pero tiene ese "eso"...


----------



## olympus1 (5 Ene 2022)

Ya está la borregada repitiendo todos lo mismo con ligeras variantes.


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (6 Ene 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> Te cuento más, estuve unos años trabajando en Madrid... Los jueves por la tarde ya me empezaba a invadir una fuerza extraña, que me impulsaba a pillar un AVE/Alsa/Coche y tirar cagando leches para Zaragoza, (incluso cancelando planes con mis amigos madrileños que se mosqueaban), donde al llegar no sé porque, notaba una especie de paz indescriptible, diría que incluso mi ritmo de respiración variaba a algo más calmado. Efectivamente, Zaragoza tal vez no tenga nada especialmente mejor que ningún sitio, pero tiene ese "eso"...



Bueno, no tiene nada de malo tener el instinto atrofiado. Mucha gente vive con ello y mueren en paz sin dejar nada valioso a lo largo de su vida. Suerte.


----------



## MazingerXXL (6 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> Bueno, no tiene nada de malo tener el instinto atrofiado. Mucha gente vive con ello y mueren en paz sin dejar nada valioso a lo largo de su vida. Suerte.



No sabia que tener un buen instinto era vivir en una ciudad más grande, toda la suerte para ti amego.


----------



## Cuqui (6 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> Lo he dicho mil veces. Una ciudad es el resultado de su gente. Si Zaragoza es cutre (entre otros calificativos peores), es porque lo mejor que se puede decir de sus habitantes es que son cutres.
> Para empezar, una idea que muchas veces se pasa por alto deliberadamente pero es obvia: A quien cojones se le ocurre poner una ciudad en mitad de un corredor de viento calamitoso, donde todo alrededor es un erial? Solo a un retrasado mental. Pues es una ciudad hecha por y para gente de este tipo.
> 
> Iré contestando a las gilipolleces que pongáis en el hilo según pueda, que hoy ando liado porque tengo que atender algunas de las consecuencias que trajo la puta riada de los cojones.



Nos imaginamos como debes de ser de tonto para acabar trabajando para retrasados sirviendo tapas y tirando cañas


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (6 Ene 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Nos imaginamos como debes de ser de tonto para acabar trabajando para retrasados sirviendo tapas y tirando cañas



Lo mismo que tú y la mayoría de este foro trabajando para mantener a menas, charos, y demás fauna.


----------



## Charles B. (6 Ene 2022)

Como dice mi vecino supremacista y subnormal, "tú no te preocupes que cuando acabemos con las taifas seguirás sintiéndote tan de tu pueblo como ahora". Y el caso es que tiene toda la puta razón. Cualquier día me follo a su mjuer que, por cierto, está bastante buena.


----------



## skan (6 Ene 2022)

La mitad de España es así.
Y derribarlo todo para hacerlo más bonito (con fachadas bonitas, zonas verdes...) sería demasiado caro.


----------



## skan (6 Ene 2022)

Habría que reforestar España.
El dinero se puede sacar de eliminar las CCAA y la mitad de los funcionarios y políticos.


----------



## TomásPlatz (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## skan (6 Ene 2022)

¿Qué es más feo: Zaragoza, Albacete, Murcia, Algeciras, Almería, Castellón, Avilés, Vigo, Ciudad Real, Eibar, Melilla, Badajoz, Huelva, Pucela, Parla, Manresa, Ferrol, Fuenlabrada...?


----------



## skan (6 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> Lo he dicho mil veces. Una ciudad es el resultado de su gente. Si Zaragoza es cutre (entre otros calificativos peores), es porque lo mejor que se puede decir de sus habitantes es que son cutres.
> Para empezar, una idea que muchas veces se pasa por alto deliberadamente pero es obvia: A quien cojones se le ocurre poner una ciudad en mitad de un corredor de viento calamitoso, donde todo alrededor es un erial? Solo a un retrasado mental. Pues es una ciudad hecha por y para gente de este tipo.
> 
> Iré contestando a las gilipolleces que pongáis en el hilo según pueda, que hoy ando liado porque tengo que atender algunas de las consecuencias que trajo la puta riada de los cojones.



No estoy de acuerdo.

El principal factor es la geografía, un lugar verde y montañoso y con mar tiene miles de veces más probabilidades de ser agradable que un secarral llano.

Y luego el hombre puede influir haciendo construcciones bonitas.


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Zaragoza es meseta, todo lo que sale de la meseta es cutre




Frías, Burgos






Catedral de León






La Granja de San Ildefonso, Segovia





Todo cutre y todo seco


Somos la Toscana de España
Pero a diferencia de esta sin votar a los rojos


Toscana con mentalidad prusiana 

Por eso conquistados un imperio
El imperio que civilizo un continente


Una de las magnas obras de la humanidad salida de esa meseta cutre tocada por Dios


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Cierto





Mi pueblo en la meseta leonesa está dentro de la asociación los pueblos más bonitos de España
Nada más más temrina el pueblo empieza un bosque que tiene una longitud de unos 20 km sin nada más más árboles y arboles


No somos meseta?


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (6 Ene 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Además eso. Tiene un equipo de fútbol que lleva 25 años dando pena. En 1995 era prácticamente el tercer equipo de españa de facto



No te equivoques hace 25 años goleábamos al Madrid, será hace 15 antes de arruinarlo un idiota.

Si es verdad, dábamos pena, pero no tanta como otros.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (6 Ene 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> La Romareda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 893819
> 
> ...



Bonito centro comercial.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (6 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> No tienes más que ver a Bunbury, es cutre, sin embargo de Galicia y Asturias sale gente con clase, ahi lo dejo





Si, con la gaita a todas partes.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (6 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Avenida de Navarra... no se aprecia en la foto, pero las aceras de ambos lados de esa avenida son de asfalto con cientos (literalmente) de parches de cada zanja que han hecho en los últimos 50 años. Son las aceras más demigrantes que he visto nunca.



Ha sido siempre una puta mierda de avenida como la avenida de Madrid.

70 años sin reformarla y sus aceras parecen a las de un barrio de Philadelphia.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (6 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Has puesto la Avenida de Navarra. En general todo ese barrio lo es. Las Delicias es el barrio mas habitado y siempre fue obrero. Hoy en día lo habitan inmigrantes y abuelos.



Y yo también lo habito, al menos no aguanto a los hipocondriacos de Valdesparte y montecanal con sus records de contagios recientes.

Debe de saltar el bicho de adosado en adosado.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (6 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Vete a hacerle la pelota a tu puta madre.
> En Zaragoza nunca nos han gustado los pelotas.



Para uno que nos pone bien y vas y lo hechas. Hay que ser más comedido que la mayoría nos pone a parir en este foro.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (6 Ene 2022)

arangul00 dijo:


> turquia,pues si, vas hacia clatayud,teruel,los monegros,alcaniz o secanos de tarazona,eso parece la meseta irani o la version pobre de la anatolia,
> casi todo aragon es un infame secarral,viajar por aragon dan ganas de llorar



Por Aragón y por media España.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (6 Ene 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Lo están mejorando esa calle con un rascacielos, Zaragoza es la New York del Ebro:



Un rascacielos que tiene 5 grupos de bomba de calor/frio por planta en los balcones creo de las cocinas.

El otro día lo ví y me quedé acojonado, a ver si hago foto por que es para crear hilo aparte.


----------



## lascanteras723 (6 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La niñorratada española esta muy influenciada por la propaganda para subnormales. El urbanismo britis-yanki, ese de ciudades de adobaditos con ciudades que ocupan el tamaño de galicia entera, todo encementado, y donde hay que echarse media hora en cañonero por la autopista pa ir a comprar el pan, no lo quiero ni aunque me maten
> 
> Los yankis con los que hablo flipan de que en cualquier ciudad española salgas ala calle y en menos de 100 metros a la redonda tengas algun supermercado donde comprar comida
> 
> ...



Pues si salvo los balcones que todo el mundo pone cerramientos o toldos y dejan la fachada hecha un cristo. Dejando las ciudades horrososas. Ademas deberian construir mas apartamentos tipo estudio asi cualquier persona a poco esfuerzo economico que haga sería propietario y tendria donde caerse muerto.


----------



## lascanteras723 (6 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> Yo mismo trabaje haciendo bocatas en un céntrico bar en plaza San Miguel. Te puedo asegurar que las cucarachas campaban a sus anchas y que varias familias tenían incluidas mis gotas de sudor y sangre en sus bocadillos. Los empresarios hosteleros aquí no tiene la más mínima consideración con poner medios para la higiene.



Yo me fio mas de la higiene de un McDonalds que de la gran mayoría de bares y restaurantes de este país.


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Ene 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Pues si salvo los balcones que todo el mundo pone cerramientos o toldos y dejan la fachada hecha un cristo. Dejando las ciudades horrososas. Ademas deberian construir mas apartamentos tipo estudio asi cualquier persona a poco esfuerzo economico que haga sería propietario y tendria donde caerse muerto.



Lo de los estudios lo he pensao yo tambien. Estaria de puta madre que se hicieran edificios de apartamentos para jovenes, con zulos de 30 metros exprofeso, bien diseñados compactos, salon-habitacion + minicocina + ducha, donde pudiera independizarse la chavalada por 4 perras

El problema es que esto abriria 2 precedentes peligrosos:

1- El palillero medio hijo de la gran puta español, empezaria a primar la construccion de estos estudios, en lugar de zulos grandes

2- En lugar de tener estos minizulos un precio baratito asequible a cualquiera, le empezarian a cascar a estos el precio de los zulos grandes, y los grandes tendrian un precio de verdad prohibido

Y hariamos un pan como unas ostias


----------



## lascanteras723 (6 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo de los estudios lo he pensao yo tambien. Estaria de puta madre que se hicieran edificios de apartamentos para jovenes, con zulos de 30 metros exprofeso, bien diseñados compactos, salon-habitacion + minicocina + ducha, donde pudiera independizarse la chavalada por 4 perras
> 
> El problema es que esto abriria 2 precedentes peligrosos:
> 
> ...



Porque hay poca oferta de vivienda y hay que aumentarla para que bajen los precios. Hacer edificios de viviendas mas altos y urbanizar secarrales con criterio no veo mucha mas salida.


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Ene 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Porque hay poca oferta de vivienda y hay que aumentarla para que bajen los precios. Hacer edificios de viviendas mas altos y urbanizar secarrales no veo mucha mas salida.



No se si eres un niño rata trolazo, o un palillero terrorista hijo de la gran puta. Pero mejor no te digo lo que hacia contigo


----------



## lascanteras723 (6 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No se si eres un niño rata trolazo, o un palillero terrorista hijo de la gran puta. Pero mejor no te digo lo que hacia contigo



vale perrete vale eres muy falton


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> Lo he dicho mil veces. Una ciudad es el resultado de su gente. Si Zaragoza es cutre (entre otros calificativos peores), es porque lo mejor que se puede decir de sus habitantes es que son cutres.
> Para empezar, una idea que muchas veces se pasa por alto deliberadamente pero es obvia: A quien cojones se le ocurre poner una ciudad en mitad de un corredor de viento calamitoso, donde todo alrededor es un erial? Solo a un retrasado mental. Pues es una ciudad hecha por y para Ungente de este tipo.
> 
> Iré contestando a las gilipolleces que pongáis en el hilo según pueda, que hoy ando liado porque tengo que atender algunas de las consecuencias que trajo la puta riada de los cojones.



Los romanos que eran mucho mas listos que toda tu estirpe de gitanos retrasados, fundaron Zaragoza ahi porque esta en la confluenia de tres afluentes del Ebro que le dan un fertilidad extraordinaria a su regadio. Ademas de hay zonas llanas y on suelos profundos. Por eso desde la antiguedad ha podido mantener poblaciones enormes. 

Ya despues de esto me cago en tus muertos retrasados.jajajajjajaja SUBNORMAAAAAL!!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Ene 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> Vía Hispanidad, Zaragoza, gente de bien, pocos amegos, (por lo pronto).
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 894675



En el argot, gente de bien = fachas.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ene 2022)

Zaragoza no es cutre, Zaragoza es una ciudad gloriosa. ¡¡DIOS SALVE A LOS VICTORIOSOS CAÍDOS!! ¡¡ESPAÑA, SIEMPRE ESPAÑA!! ¡¡PATRIA DE HÉROES INMORTALES Y HEROÍNAS QUE LO DIERON TODO POR LA LIBERTAD!!


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Ene 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Zaragoza no es cutre, Zaragoza es una ciudad gloriosa. ¡¡DIOS SALVE A LOS VICTORIOSOS CAÍDOS!! ¡¡ESPAÑA, SIEMPRE ESPAÑA!! ¡¡PATRIA DE HÉROES INMORTALES Y HEROÍNAS QUE LO DIERON TODO POR LA LIBERTAD!!



No soporto la puta historiografia-ficcion del siglo 19 que se tenia que inventar el personaje ficticio de una putilla que los salvaba a todos siempre en todas las guerras modernas y del medievo

Que puto tedio. Y encima les dais bola


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (7 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los romanos que eran mucho mas listos que toda tu estirpe de gitanos retrasados, fundaron Zaragoza ahi porque esta en la confluenia de tres afluentes del Ebro que le dan un fertilidad extraordinaria a su regadio. Ademas de hay zonas llanas y on suelos profundos. Por eso desde la antiguedad ha podido mantener poblaciones enormes.
> 
> Ya despues de esto me cago en tus muertos retrasados.jajajajjajaja SUBNORMAAAAAL!!



Aprende a contar, subnormal, son dos afluentes. Huerva + Gállego. 1+1 = 2, no 3, puto lisiado cerebral de los cojones.
Para ser tan fértil como dices la ribera del Ebro tiene un espacio limitadisimo, en algunos sitios estás a dos pasos entre el río y el secarral interminable. Luego te vas a otras zonas, incluso del mismo Ebro, como la zona de Tortosa y las huertas son interminables.
Date una vuelta por Zaragoza y tu supuesto regadío fertil y verás que ocupa menos espacio que tu única neurona. No puede ser rentable, lo siento pero no es excusa.
Si me hablas de zonas fértiles dime Andalucía, el Levante, etc, pero pacogoza tiene 4 terruños cultivables y el resto secarral.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Ene 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> Aprende a contar, subnormal, son dos afluentes. Huerva + Gállego. 1+1 = 2, no 3, puto lisiado cerebral de los cojones.
> Para ser tan fértil como dices la ribera del Ebro tiene un espacio limitadisimo, en algunos sitios estás a dos pasos entre el río y el secarral interminable. Luego te vas a otras zonas, incluso del mismo Ebro, como la zona de Tortosa y las huertas son interminables.
> Date una vuelta por Zaragoza y tu supuesto regadío fertil y verás que ocupa menos espacio que tu única neurona. No puede ser rentable, lo siento pero no es excusa.
> Si me hablas de zonas fértiles dime Andalucía, el Levante, etc, pero pacogoza tiene 4 terruños cultivables y el resto secarral.v



Te olvidas del Jalon anormal. Que con los desbordamientos tambien aportaba lodos abajo por eso se forma llanuras aluviales con suelos profundos y fertiles. Aragon somos el puto Egipto de Espein.


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (7 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Te olvidas del Jalon anormal. Que con los desbordamientos tambien aportaba lodos abajo por eso se forma llanuras aluviales con suelos profundos y fertiles. Aragon somos el puto Egipto de Espein.



Cuando el Ebro se desborda (hace un mes mismamente), se pierden cantidades enormes de cultivos y ganado, otro gran acierto de poner una ciudad aquí, es o no es de ser retrasado mental?


----------



## elojodeltuerto (7 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Cutre no , lo siguiente, y el grupo aquel que cantaba cosas k no las entendia ni el, de risa



Soy de ZGZ,Bunbury era hijo de familia bien de toda la vida y una copia de mierda de Morryson (The Door),al hermano lo mataron en Pacha la Pineda de varios navajazos,He tenido la suerte de hablar con Bunbury y es un tio majo,por cierto.


----------



## josecarlos1962 (7 Ene 2022)

No intervengo nunca en los hilos. Pero estoy hasta los cojones de retrasados y tarados. Zaragoza no es una meseta, de hecho esta por debajo del nivel del mar.
Los afluentes del Ebro son el Huerva, Gallego y Jalón, además del Jiloca, estos además se nutren de varios ríos del Pirineo o de la Cordillera Ibérica.
No, la provincia de Zaragoza no es un secarral, es una provincia muy extensa y con variedad de ecosistemas.
Por si en el foro no lo saben, Zaragoza antes de la guerra de la Independencia era conocida con la Florencia de España. Aún hoy Zaragoza, aparte de la Basílica del Pilar, la Basílica Mariana mas importante de Europa, tiene la Catedral de San Salvador, mas conocida como La Seo, esta catedral es única en Europa por la diversidad de estilos arquitectónicos que atesora, además de por ejemplo su colección de tapices, el mas importante de Europa.
Recientemente fue considerada por expertos como la catedral mas hermosa de Europa.

En Zaragoza esta el palacio de la Alfajeria, el palacio árabe mas al norte de Europa y tercer monumento mas importante de la época musulmana de la península, complementado con el salon de los Reyes Católicos.

Aun cuando mucho del patrimonio arquitectónico y artístico de Zaragoza quedo destruido como consecuencia de los sitios de Zaragoza, aún quedan bastantes palacios renacentistas que dan testimonio del esplendoroso pasado de Zaragoza.

En cuanto a las opiniones sobre la economía, desarrollo y potencial de Zaragoza, simplemente me remito a los datos estadísticos, renta per cápita etc.

Por ultimo, al tigreton, decirte alguna cosita, ¿quizás tu novia o mujer te dejo para irse con un maño?, es posible que una maña te dijera que no le gustan los panchitos, algo debe haber, lo tuyo es obsesión, hilo de Zaragoza o Aragón, hilo en el que intervienes para denigrar a los Aragoneses.

Pero además no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, tu conocimiento de la historia de Aragón es ridícula, por ejemplo, en este mismo hilo has comentado "a quien se le ocurriría construir una ciudad en este paraje de viento.... y no me acuerdo que mas tonterias".

Pues nada mas y menos que a Cayo Julio Cesar Octaviano, mas conocido como Cesar Augusto, de hecho el nombre de Zaragoza no es mas que una errónea pronunciación fonética de los Árabes con la consiguiente aplicación ortográfica al Castellano del error fonético.

Convendremos todos que Cesar Augusto, era un personaje que al menos estaba a la altura del nuestro amigo "el tigreton" o no.


----------



## MazingerXXL (7 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> En el argot, gente de bien = fachas.



Pues conozco a mucho rojo que vive por allí y en la zona de Aragonia, que no se van al barrio de Delicias a vivir para disfrutar del multiculti.


----------



## malibux (7 Ene 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece horripilante son los alrededores, es incluso más secarral que La Sagra



Ya te digo, hasta que no te vas a mínimo 40 minutos - 1 hora de Zaragoza no hay NADA. Todo secarral desértico de los Monegros. Ojalá algún día encuentren petróleo ahí y que se jodan los catalanes.

Es curioso, porque pese a ser todo tan Paco en Aragón, luego curiosamente tiene una de las mayores rentas per cápita de España. 

Hasta que no haya un Gobierno que ponga a Aragón en su sitio, facilitando la comunicación con Francia por medio del paso transpirenaico, en lugar de estar beneficiando siempre a regiones traidoras como P Vasco y Cataluña, pues poco cambiará. Una CCAA con poco más de 1 millón de habitantes, donde se vive bien pero cada vez queda menos industria. Ahora ya sólo queda mendigar para que vengan empresas foráneas atraídas por el núcleo logístico y las buenas comunicaciones.


----------



## supercuernos (7 Ene 2022)

Ese tipo de pisos de mierda..que capital española no los tiene desde 1960?


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (8 Ene 2022)

josecarlos1962 dijo:


> No intervengo nunca en los hilos. Pero estoy hasta los cojones de retrasados y tarados. Zaragoza no es una meseta, de hecho esta por debajo del nivel del mar.
> Los afluentes del Ebro son el Huerva, Gallego y Jalón, además del Jiloca, estos además se nutren de varios ríos del Pirineo o de la Cordillera Ibérica.
> No, la provincia de Zaragoza no es un secarral, es una provincia muy extensa y con variedad de ecosistemas.
> Por si en el foro no lo saben, Zaragoza antes de la guerra de la Independencia era conocida con la Florencia de España. Aún hoy Zaragoza, aparte de la Basílica del Pilar, la Basílica Mariana mas importante de Europa, tiene la Catedral de San Salvador, mas conocida como La Seo, esta catedral es única en Europa por la diversidad de estilos arquitectónicos que atesora, además de por ejemplo su colección de tapices, el mas importante de Europa.
> ...



Solo un maño podía decir estupideces tan sangrantes como que Zaragoza está por debajo del nivel del mar. Tu camello del gancho te debe pasar muy buena mierda para que te creas eso, si es que te crees tus propias tonterías. Para empezar mínimo 200 msnm, y si te vas a barrios altos (por cierto, cojonuda la idea de poner barrios en zonas de cuestas y pendientes) como Torrero, es mucha más altura.
Directamente me pregunto que validez puede tener la palabra de alguien que suelta semejante gilipollez pasando por alto datos que están al alcance de todos.
Pero aún así. Claro que el Ebro tiene muchos afluentes, pero aquí estamos hablando de los afluentes que desembocan en Zaragoza, donde por mucho afluente el suelo sigue siendo una puta mierda infértil en su mayor parte. Es meseta castellana paisajistica y culturalmente. Desde que entras por la zona fronteriza con Soria no hay ninguna ruptura cultural ni natural con el resto de la provincia, y con gran parte del resto de Aragón tampoco. Así que variedad de ecosistemas tampoco. Te pondría mapas satélite y capturas para demostrarte que no tiene variedad de puta mierda pero sería perder el tiempo. Sales de Zaragoza por el sur y es todo una estepa yerma, seca, gris y fea, desde cuarte, por Torrecilla de valmadrid, Muel, Cariñena, Daroca, toda esa puta zona, da igual como la recorras, no verás más que 3 colores: gris, marrón y amarillo. Por el norte, lo mismo, incluso en fotos colgadas en este hilo sale la ciudad rodeada de esos montes desérticos, donde empieza juslibol, etc, y no verás ningún cambio desde ahí a los monegros. Todos los maños venimos aunque sea en parte de familias de pueblos de estas zonas y lo hemos visto en primera persona.
Lo único que es algo distinto es el Moncayo (que es prácticamente Soria) y la zona oriental más pegada a Cataluña, que culturalmente es catalana y su pertenencia a Aragón es artificial.

El pilar y la seo, los dos únicos monumentos de los que puede presumir Zaragoza, no la hacen nada especial ni son nada que no puedas ver en otras ciudades incluso más pequeñas, el patrimonio es muy mediocre y todo lo que hay aquí lo puedes tener mejor en otros sitios.

La aljaferia, por si no lo sabes, es en gran parte una reconstrucción hecha en el siglo XX.

Si te fijas en la arquitectura de los palacios aragoneses renacentistas, es básicamente una copia de los palacios castellanos.

Si crees que soy un panchito obsesionado con menoscabar aragoneses, te diré que nací en Zaragoza y he vivido toda mi vida en esta ciudad, soportando y sufriendo su puto clima, su puta fealdad, su urbanismo hecho por retrasados, y sobre todo su puta gente. Tal vez si digo todo esto es porque se bien de lo que hablo y nadie mejor que yo sabe cómo son los aragoneses ya que he pasado mi vida rodeado de aragoneses, pedricos y pilaricas de mierda. Conozco su idiosincrasia y toda denigración es más que merecida.

Conozco su historia y además con datos y hechos que la mayoría no dirán o pasarán por hecho para que no fallen a su discursito de "ejjkeee fuimojj una corona poderosa".

Yo no sé si César Augusto se postraria a mis pies o me soltaría una ostia, lo que si sé es que fundar ciudades en la Antigua Roma era un buen medio de legitimación y propaganda personal, que fundar una ciudad ni mucho menos significaba siquiera pisarla, pues como para todo delegaban en gente que se ocupaba de la fundación en sí. Además de que como dije, ya existía una población indígena en la desembocadura del Huerva que supongo habría que romanizar, si no, no le busques una puta explicación a fundar una ciudad en este maldito trozo de tierra, porque NO la tiene, NO hay justificación.


----------



## Cormac (8 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Soy de ZGZ,Bunbury era hijo de familia bien de toda la vida y una copia de mierda de Morryson (The Door),al hermano lo mataron en Pacha la Pineda de varios navajazos,He tenido la suerte de hablar con Bunbury y es un tio majo,por cierto.



@cebollo


----------



## skan (8 Ene 2022)

Una ciudad cutre construida en un secarral.
La mitad de España es así.


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## socrates99 (8 Ene 2022)

Zaragoza es fea,se encargaron de ello primero Franceses y luego los propios zaragozanos.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (25 Jun 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


>



Para odiar esa ciudad como la odias,parece que te gusta recrearte en ello.
Estoy seguro que sabes más de Zaragoza que el resto de zaragoza.
La exhibición de tu profundo rechazo a la ciudad te genera una especie de frustración que la canalizas a base de conocimiento de su linea histórico-temporal.
Puede que seas maño,pero debes de mejorar en algo en lo que los maños son de los mejores,su moral y espiritualidad.
X encima de lo político.
No es casual que los maños tengan el mayor arsenal armamentístico del sur de Europa,tenga hilo directo con las dos Américas la del norte militarmente y la del sur religiosamente.
Ninguna castilla,ni Andalucía ni valencia ni cataluña le dejarían en sus manos armamento de precisión tanto de americanos como de la otan,que casualidad que a los maños,si.
A los pedritos y pilaritas que nombras tú.
Ya te vale a ti ya,empieza a quererte a ti mismo es lo único que se me ocurre x lo que odias a tu ciudad,si no es x eso,busca ayuda médica.


----------



## estroboscopico (25 Jun 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> La culpa fue del inútil empresaurio del Agapito y del gañán que puso de presidente que venía de ser consejero de economía en el gobierno de Aragón.
> 
> Agapito Iglesias o cómo dejar un club al borde de la desaparición
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 893908



Joder.... con la foto está todo claro, clarinete....


----------



## eltonelero (25 Jun 2022)

Podria haber sido una ciudad al nivel turistico de Sevilla, Cordoba, Toledo o Barcelona. 
El problema es que fue una ciudad que resistió al gabacho y destruyeron media ciudad. 
Muchos restos se los cargaron los propios zaragozanos a finales del XIX.


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Jun 2022)

josecarlos1962 dijo:


> No intervengo nunca en los hilos. Pero estoy hasta los cojones de retrasados y tarados. Zaragoza no es una meseta, de hecho esta por debajo del nivel del mar.
> Los afluentes del Ebro son el Huerva, Gallego y Jalón, además del Jiloca, estos además se nutren de varios ríos del Pirineo o de la Cordillera Ibérica.
> No, la provincia de Zaragoza no es un secarral, es una provincia muy extensa y con variedad de ecosistemas.
> Por si en el foro no lo saben, Zaragoza antes de la guerra de la Independencia era conocida con la Florencia de España. Aún hoy Zaragoza, aparte de la Basílica del Pilar, la Basílica Mariana mas importante de Europa, tiene la Catedral de San Salvador, mas conocida como La Seo, esta catedral es única en Europa por la diversidad de estilos arquitectónicos que atesora, además de por ejemplo su colección de tapices, el mas importante de Europa.
> ...



Si de acuerdo, pero para un mesetarío como yo de visita a Zaragoza, te digo que quitando esa zona la ciudad, sin acritud, es fea. Y encima gobernada por socialistas...


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Jun 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Si de acuerdo, pero para un mesetarío como yo de visita a Zaragoza, te digo que quitando esa zona la ciudad, sin acritud, es fea. Y encima gobernada por socialistas...



Ostiaaa que subnormalico que eres. Ahora esta gobernada por un chorizo del pp llamado Azcon y con sus amigos de VOX.

Eres muy putamente retrasado.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (25 Jun 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Zaragoza es meseta, todo lo que sale de la meseta es cutre



Zaragoza es depresion, imbecil.

La del ebro


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (25 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Podria haber sido una ciudad al nivel turistico de Sevilla, Cordoba, Toledo o Barcelona.
> El problema es que fue una ciudad que resistió al gabacho y destruyeron media ciudad.
> Muchos restos se los cargaron los propios zaragozanos a finales del XIX.



Ya, pero en el siglo XIX se podría haber hecho una gran ciudad proceresca haussmaniana. Y lo que tenemos en vez de una ciudad como Tolouse, es una ciudad como Chisinau.


----------



## t_chip (25 Jun 2022)

Zaragoza era (recalco el verbo en pasado) una ciudad en la que yo quería vivir. Soy del norte, de una ciudad no demasiado lejos de esta (no en Aragón) y Zgz me parecía la medida adecuada de ciudad.

Dejé de pensar así tras vivir ahí unos meses por trabajo, y experimentar el horrendo clima ventoso y extremo de esa ciudad, los numerosos cuellos de botella circulatorios provocados por las vías del tren, y el carácter, un tanto tocahuevos, de los maños en general, que, sin ser mala gente, resultan molestos y no dan una buena primera impresión. No entiendo el humor maño, ni aguanto su trato demasiado directo sin conocerte de nada. Son como madrileños en su sobradez, pero acomplejados, y que hacen pagar a los demás sus complejos.

También puede tener algo que ver en mi mala impresión de zgz el hecho de que casi todo el tiempo que pase allí me lo pasé enfermo. No fue una buena experiencia.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Jun 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Si de acuerdo, pero para un mesetarío como yo de visita a Zaragoza, te digo que quitando esa zona la ciudad, sin acritud, es fea. Y encima gobernada por socialistas...



Azcón es del PP. Es socialista porque son socialistas todos, incluso Franco, pero gobierna el PP.


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Jun 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Soy de ZGZ,Bunbury era hijo de familia bien de toda la vida y una copia de mierda de Morryson (The Door),al hermano lo mataron en Pacha la Pineda de varios navajazos,He tenido la suerte de hablar con Bunbury y es un tio majo,por cierto.



Mi concepto es otro. Tenía hace años un bar debajo de mi casa y a mi siempre me pareció un completo gilipollas. Un niño de papá puesto siempre de todo con ínfulas de intelectual se vuelva.


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Jun 2022)

josecarlos1962 dijo:


> No intervengo nunca en los hilos. Pero estoy hasta los cojones de retrasados y tarados. Zaragoza no es una meseta, de hecho esta por debajo del nivel del mar.
> Los afluentes del Ebro son el Huerva, Gallego y Jalón, además del Jiloca, estos además se nutren de varios ríos del Pirineo o de la Cordillera Ibérica.
> No, la provincia de Zaragoza no es un secarral, es una provincia muy extensa y con variedad de ecosistemas.
> Por si en el foro no lo saben, Zaragoza antes de la guerra de la Independencia era conocida con la Florencia de España. Aún hoy Zaragoza, aparte de la Basílica del Pilar, la Basílica Mariana mas importante de Europa, tiene la Catedral de San Salvador, mas conocida como La Seo, esta catedral es única en Europa por la diversidad de estilos arquitectónicos que atesora, además de por ejemplo su colección de tapices, el mas importante de Europa.
> ...



No es César Augusto quien funda Zaragoza como se suele creer, por el nombre. César Augusto otorga unos terrenos a los miembros de las legiones IV Macedonica ("Macedonia"), VI Victrix ("Victoriosa") y X Gemina ("Gemela"), licenciados al terminar las guerras cántabras a los que cede los terrenos a condición de que se queden y defiendan el territorio si es atacado.

Augusto no estuvo en Zaragoza en su puta vida. Lo más parecido a un Augusto italiano es el de la puerta del Mercado Central, que se lo regaló Mussolini a Franco.


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ostiaaa que subnormalico que eres. Ahora esta gobernada por un chorizo del pp llamado Azcon y con sus amigos de VOX.
> 
> Eres muy putamente retrasado.



Me refería a La región, hijo de dos hermanos mongolos


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Jun 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Me refería a La región, hijo de dos hermanos mongolos



Pero no estamos hablando de Zaragoza puto subnormal??


----------



## Camarlengolazo (25 Jun 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No es César Augusto quien funda Zaragoza como se suele creer, por el nombre. César Augusto otorga unos terrenos a los miembros de las legiones IV Macedonica ("Macedonia"), VI Victrix ("Victoriosa") y X Gemina ("Gemela"), licenciados al terminar las guerras cántabras a los que cede los terrenos a condición de que se queden y defiendan el territorio si es atacado.
> 
> Augusto no estuvo en Zaragoza en su puta vida. Lo más parecido a un Augusto italiano es el de la puerta del Mercado Central, que se lo regaló Mussolini a Franco.



Esto era una práctica habitual del imperio romano.
Las legiones que conquistaban el territorio ,a los más mayores los jubilaban y se quedaban en el sitio.
Pero el echo de llamarla cesar augusto imprime algo de responsabilidad individual,creo que es la única ciudad que llevaba nombre de un cesar


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Jun 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Me refería a La región, hijo de dos hermanos mongolos



Se llama Aragón, cabrón hijo de una perra sarnosa.

Tienes un MP. Vamos a ver de qué madera estás hecho, malnacido.


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Jun 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Esto era una práctica habitual del imperio romano.
> Las legiones que conquistaban el territorio ,a los más mayores los jubilaban y se quedaban en el sitio.
> Pero el echo de llamarla cesar augusto imprime algo de responsabilidad individual,creo que es la única ciudad que llevaba nombre de un cesar



Es la única, sí, pero Augusto ni se enteraría. Zaragoza era nada en vida de Augusto.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Jun 2022)

Por alusiones invoco al chapero maricón de Zaragoza @Cormac .


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pero no estamos hablando de Zaragoza puto subnormal??



No hablamos de que eres hijo de hermanos monguers, y que me defeco en todos tus muertos pisoteado, pedazo de subnormal. Al ignore.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (25 Jun 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Para odiar esa ciudad como la odias,parece que te gusta recrearte en ello.
> Estoy seguro que sabes más de Zaragoza que el resto de zaragoza.
> La exhibición de tu profundo rechazo a la ciudad te genera una especie de frustración que la canalizas a base de conocimiento de su linea histórico-temporal.
> Puede que seas maño,pero debes de mejorar en algo en lo que *los maños son de los mejores,su moral y espiritualidad.*
> ...



Los zaragozanos(con el resto de aragoneses) somos los que echamos a un presidente autonómico por un sillón......Sí, amigos de Valencia, Galicia, Cataluña, País Vasco, Andalucía.....habeis leido bien.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (25 Jun 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Un rascacielos que tiene 5 grupos de bomba de calor/frio por planta en los balcones creo de las cocinas.
> 
> El *otro día lo ví y me quedé acojonado, a ver si hago foto por que es para crear hilo aparte.*



Ya estás tardando.
Todaviá no encuentro explicación a ese engendro, el que está un poco más allá y el de pza Europa.
Muy ideal el color gris de los edificios para integrarlos en el paisaje.
Fantásticas esas fachadas de "chapa".


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (25 Jun 2022)

Resumen:
Para el OP Zaragoza es una ciudad de mierda porque:
- los habitantes de Salduie eran unos blandos.
-el cierzo pega fuerte(en lo único qie estoy de acuerdo, el clima es horrible pero eso no define a una ciudad como "de mierda").
-hay cotillas.
-en los bares hay cucarachas.
Sin duda características únicas que la diferencian del resto de ciudades del mundo.


----------



## .AzaleA. (26 Jun 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Un rascacielos que tiene 5 grupos de bomba de calor/frio por planta en los balcones creo de las cocinas.
> 
> El otro día lo ví y me quedé acojonado, a ver si hago foto por que es para crear hilo aparte.




No hacen falta fotos, lo tienes todavía por idealista. Precios incluidos, jeje.


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (26 Jun 2022)

No me voy a leer todo el hilo, así que seguro que ya se ha dicho pero lo digo en cualquier caso.
Zaragoza era una maravilla, con extraordinarios edificios del Renacimiento, palacios, iglesias, una verdadera joya de Europa. Hasta que Napoleón la usó como campo de tiro y no dejó piedra entera.
Por eso es una mierda, su pasado fue destruido por completo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Podria haber sido una ciudad al nivel turistico de Sevilla, Cordoba, Toledo o Barcelona.
> El problema es que fue una ciudad que resistió al gabacho y destruyeron media ciudad.
> Muchos restos se los cargaron los propios zaragozanos a finales del XIX.



El Centro Histórico se lo cargaron en época de Franco. No hay nada más que ver los edificios que hay.


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Jun 2022)

Las ciudades son reflejo de las gentes que las habitan. A partir de aquí, os podéis hacer las pajas mentales que queráis


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El Centro Histórico se lo cargaron en época de Franco. No hay nada más que ver los edificios que hay.



En los 60 y 70 crecieron las afueras brutalmente por la emigracion de las zonas ruralrs y se destruyeron muchos edificios y casas historicas para construir bloques de edificios paco.

Las elites caciquiles de Zaragoza han tenido cero respeto por el pasado de la ciudad. Encima propagan las mentira de que los franceses arrasaron con todo cuando es mentira.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Las elites caciquiles de Zaragoza han tenido cero respeto por el pasado de la ciudad. Encima propagan las mentira de que los franceses arrasaron con todo cuando es mentira.



En Barcelona los $ociatas han hecho una buena escabechina.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Jun 2022)

¿De qué cueva te has escapado?


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Jun 2022)

Lo de que fue visitada por Santiago, no lo tengo nada claro. Me suena mas a leyenda que otra cosa. Pero es muchisimo mas probable que Santiago acabara en Galicia.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Avenida de Navarra... no se aprecia en la foto, pero las aceras de ambos lados de esa avenida son de asfalto con cientos (literalmente) de parches de cada zanja que han hecho en los últimos 50 años. Son las aceras más demigrantes que he visto nunca.



Muy neoyorquino.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jun 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Zaragoza tiene el 80% de su superficie paco 100/100, pero siempre fue una ciudad en la que la vida era agradable aún sin destacar especialmente en nada. Todo ello sin tener a 100 km a la redonda un solo entorno natural agradable y estar construída sobre un río convertido en ciénaga infecta tras la expo.
> 
> Pero la plandemia ha arrasado con lo único que tenía de bueno la ciudad (la ciudad en sí misma, pese a su paquismo era amigable y de medidas humanas) con unas zonas centrales nada paco accesibles fácilmente en un paseo desde los extrarradios.
> 
> ...



Estuve allí en 2018 y, sí, me pareció amigable, tranquila y sosegada.

Cierto que estuve solamente un par de días.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## machotafea (26 Jun 2022)

dayan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 894214
> 
> 
> Los cheposos tienen uno de los Paseos más bonitos de España.
> ...



Judío y oscense, no se puede ser más basura que usted.


----------



## kakarot (26 Jun 2022)

Tierra de nadie, tierra de forajidos, tierra de inmigrantes, tierra de almendrones!


----------



## Miss Andorra (26 Jun 2022)

Cuando veo cosas como estas, solo puedo que Franco odiaba en realidad a Espanya y a los espanoles.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Jun 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Estuve allí en 2018 y, sí, me pareció amigable, tranquila y sosegada.
> 
> Cierto que estuve solamente un par de días.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Es justo lo que debe tener una ciudad nada mas ni nada menos. Los que quieran otra cosa que se vayan a Madrid o Barcelona a disfrutar.


----------



## TexNolan (26 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Viendo esta imagen parece una ciudad turca industrial, rollo Bursa o Gebze.



Coño, también pones la foto de una de las mejores zonas de la ciudad… En ese barrio solo vive escoria moronegra y demás gente tironucable [/QUOTE]


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (26 Jun 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Para odiar esa ciudad como la odias,parece que te gusta recrearte en ello.
> Estoy seguro que sabes más de Zaragoza que el resto de zaragoza.
> La exhibición de tu profundo rechazo a la ciudad te genera una especie de frustración que la canalizas a base de conocimiento de su linea histórico-temporal.
> Puede que seas maño,pero debes de mejorar en algo en lo que los maños son de los mejores,su moral y espiritualidad.
> ...



Nos ha jodido que si estoy frustrado, por algo será no? Imagínate como tiene que ser zaragoza para que alguien acabe así de hasta los cojones de ella. Y solo va a peor.
No me jodas con la supuesta moral y espiritualidad de los maños, para ver chistes me voy al puto club de la comedia, una temporada viviendo aquí y ya te digo yo donde se queda tu idea de moral y espiritualidad de las putas cucarachas que viven aquí. Para que buscar moral y espiritualidad en otro sitio pudiendo ir a puerto venecia o zorrear en la city tarde si tarde también?
Y el descojone supremo ya es que me justifiques esto con un arsenal armamentístico, pero tu te crees que eso es un proyecto de los maños? Que tienen de merito las 600k ratas que viven aquí para un arsenal de mierda? Es como si me dices que la ambar representa la cultura cervecera de Zaragoza cuando la empresa fue creada por un catalan y tiene sede en cataluña. El arsenal lo mando poner alguien de Madrid o algún pez gordo de aqui con beneficios personales a cambio de hacerlo, si no, no estaría, así que no te flipes me cago en la puta pilarica A TOMAR POR CULO


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 Jun 2022)

Recrearos aqui:


----------



## machotafea (8 Nov 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Para odiar esa ciudad como la odias,parece que te gusta recrearte en ello.
> Estoy seguro que sabes más de Zaragoza que el resto de zaragoza.
> La exhibición de tu profundo rechazo a la ciudad te genera una especie de frustración que la canalizas a base de conocimiento de su linea histórico-temporal.
> Puede que seas maño,pero debes de mejorar en algo en lo que los maños son de los mejores,su moral y espiritualidad.
> ...



Retrasado


----------



## Camarlengolazo (9 Nov 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Retrasado



Ven a quitarme pelo.
Y ríete de mi.
Soy retrasado nada debes de temer.
Ven.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Nov 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Augusto no estuvo en Zaragoza en su puta vida. Lo más parecido a un Augusto italiano es el de la puerta del Mercado Central, que se lo regaló Mussolini a Franco.



Lógico, porque la llamada "Plaza de las dos Catedrales" es un calco urbanístico de la Via della Conciliazione de Roma. Y si me apuras, la fachada del Pilar tiene algo de inspiración en San Pedro del Vaticano.


----------



## Javiser (9 Nov 2022)

Pues a mí Zaragoza me gusta . Viví allí año y medio de juventud y tengo muy gratis recuerdos


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Nov 2022)

Pues para semana santa supongo que me iré allí a pasar unos días en compañía de buena gente, con buena comida y buena bebida:




Me iré a la taberna del mono loco, que no he estado con mi hijo y quiero que conozca el paquismo gourmet de alta cocina:




Luego me iré al parque a caminar un poco:




Y un día para el museo Gargallo que todavía no lo he visto:




Iremos también a comer unas migas en un sitio que son espectaculares, luego un bacalao ajoarriero.

Y vosotros os podéis ir a TURQUÍA, allí tendréis más afinidad genética que en Zaragoza.


----------



## eltonelero (9 Nov 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Soy de Zaragoza, tengo casi 60 años, de los que he vivido en Zaragoza más de 50 y todavía vivo aquí.
> Los alrededores de Zaragoza no te parecen posibles en España. Que los equipos del Paris-Dakar hicieran etapas y se celebrara una carrera desértica non stop en los alrededores de Zaragoza, te da una idea de lo que estamos hablando. Pero no te haces una idea real hasta que no te ves allí en medio.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mas desasosegante de Zaragoza es que está en medio de un desierto demográfico y casi ecológico.
Huesca ciudad tiene alrededor bastantes cosas para hacer/visitar y Teruel casi que también pero Zaragoza es o haces un viaje fuera de la provincia o apenas tienes opciones.
Encima antes podias pensar que vale, cumple función de ciudad grande donde la gente de media Aragón va a hacer grandes compras, pillar vuelos, buscar curros, experimentar un entorno urbanita sin tener que irse a BCN o Madrid pero eso era un concepto tipo años 80s-90s
Ahora que las otras capitales de Aragón han mejorado bastante y hay internec no es interesante ni para eso.
Encima que se ha marronizado a pasos agigantados asi que no tiene ni la ventaja de ciudades abuelas de otras partes de España de estar algo menos marronizadas.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (9 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Tu no aprobastes ni la eso, no?



Tú tampoco, se ve.

En otro orden de cosas, Zaragoza tiene el centro bastante decente. Pero, como TODAS las ciudades, tiene barrios que surgieron en su propio boom industrial que son el cáncer del urbanismo y la estética. No se salva ninguna: Valencia, Alicante, Madrid, Barcelona, Granada...


----------



## Erik morden (9 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues para semana santa supongo que me iré allí a pasar unos días en compañía de buena gente, con buena comida y buena bebida:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1254839
> 
> ...



En la plaza San Paco en el lado de la gasolinera hacen unas buenas migas y ternasco. 
No me acuerdo el nombre, si quieres te lo busco.


----------



## antonio estrada (9 Nov 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> En la plaza San Paco en el lado de la gasolinera hacen unas buenas migas y ternasco.
> No me acuerdo el nombre, si quieres te lo busco.



La Bodega de Chema.


----------



## Thundercat (9 Nov 2022)

yo estudié la carrera allí y no está mal, aunque toda la razón con lo de que es una ciudad de abuelos, esto se lleva diciendo ya años.
Y el clima es una mierda comparado con el Mediterráneo o incluso la meseta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Nov 2022)

a mi de niño me gustaba aragón ( ven y cómeme el pollón ) porque fuimos una vez al monasterio de piedra y me compraron un ladrillo de esos de caramelo que no se acababa nunca, adoquines creo que se llamaban


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Nov 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> En la plaza San Paco en el lado de la gasolinera hacen unas buenas migas y ternasco.
> No me acuerdo el nombre, si quieres te lo busco.



A ver, si me lo buscas de cojones, pero sin prisas.

Más atrás han dicho que es la bodega de Chema ... pues allí iremos a ventilarnos un ternasco.

Si tengo pasta para semana santa, que me he puesto por mi cuenta y las estoy pasando putas, aunque es al principio. También quiero echarle un ojo a Zaragoza y los pueblos de al lado por si me voy para allí, que para lo que yo hago igual me va bien.

No soy joven ... no.


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (9 Nov 2022)

Ostia puta... brutal testimonio. No podría haberlo dicho mejor, pues me veo reflejado punto por punto, especialmente en lo de la gente y el ambiente. Zaragoza y su gente huele tanto a mierda y toxicidad que los que nos damos cuenta tenemos la misma sensación de asfixia e imposibilidad de vivir aquí, llega un punto que toca elegir, o nuestra salud mental o la ciudad. Ambas no pueden coexistir.

Y aun así has sido muy benevolente y no has mencionado la pésima movilidad urbana, los trazados completamente absurdos, las sempiternas obras por TODA la ciudad, el caos y el ruido en general (para ser una ciudad tan enana).

Y todo Aragón es así, como bien has dicho, solo que se concentra en Zaragoza ya que es como un agujero negro que atrae y se traga a los habitantes de todo pacogon. Si no fuera por los chavales que vienen de pueblos de fuera para estudiar y se pillan un piso paco, zarabuela sería aún más zarabuela. Zaragoza atrae toda la mierda de Aragón, como buen imán de mierda que es, lo hizo con los viejos y lo hace con los jóvenes. 

En lo único que has patinado es en los Pirineos. Ni los Pirineos se salvan. El pirineo aragonés es una de las zonas naturales más contaminadas y descuidadas de toda Europa. Es un chernobyl del sur y la mayoría no lo sabe, evidentemente, se oculta para que castellanos y catalanes sigan aportando turismo y dejándose dinero en pacogon. Es que no es solo que hubiera un desastre en una fábrica de Lindano y se vertieran toneladas de residuos a los ríos con la consecuente contaminación de todos los ríos y bosques, que son jodidamente radioactivos, es que el Pirineo que vemos hoy y que se usa como reclamo para los turistas no existía hasta hace poco, todo lo verde que se ve en el pirineo aragonés es replantado, antes de eso era un secarral igual que los alrededores de Zaragoza, lo podéis comprobar buscando fotos antiguas de valles pirenaicos de Aragón, no veréis ni un puto árbol, solo tierra muerta, eso es Aragón.
Los ríos del pirineo aragonés son el Ganges ibérico solo por detrás del Ebro a su paso por Zaragoza. El gobierno europeo dio una ayuda millonaria al gobierno de Aragón para que construyera unas putas depuradoras en campings y pueblos como se hace en el primer mundo, y ese dinero ahí se ha quedado, en el pirineo aragonés todas las aguas fecales de los campings y los pueblos van directas al rio. Esto demuestra ya definitivamente que darle competencias propias a Aragón es como darle un ejercito a un bonobo, simplemente ni como comunidad autónoma debería existir, porque no puede funcionar si no es como retrasadocracia. Debería repartirse entre Castilla, Navarra y Cataluña, con unos campos de deportación donde meter a los maños y exterminarlos.


----------



## Erik morden (9 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver, si me lo buscas de cojones, pero sin prisas.
> 
> Más atrás han dicho que es la bodega de Chema ... pues allí iremos a ventilarnos un ternasco.
> 
> ...



La Rinconada de Lorenzo


----------



## .AzaleA. (10 Nov 2022)

Porque viven aldeanos plebeyos como @Cuqui y Cormac.


----------



## skan (10 Nov 2022)

Soy de Valencia y...
Conozco sobre todo la zona de Teruel, por ahí hay pueblos bastante bonitos.
A Zaragoza no he ido pero he conocido gente de allí y todos bastante agradables. Lo malo de esa provincia es que es más secarral.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Nov 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a mi de niño me gustaba aragón ( ven y cómeme el pollón ) porque fuimos una vez al monasterio de piedra y me compraron un ladrillo de esos de caramelo que no se acababa nunca, adoquines creo que se llamaban



¿No te pegaste un susto de muerte con el muñeco que tienen disfrazado de monje en el hueco de la escalera?
Hay muchos niños que casi infartan, o se ponen a llorar.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (10 Nov 2022)

Una ciudad de mierda llena de gitanos, moros y negros con criminalidad disparada recientemente.

Hace medio año o así allí me robaron un portátil del coche mientras tomaba un café.

De hecho casi toda Aragón es horrible excepto parte de Huesca.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿No te pegaste un susto de muerte con el muñeco que tienen disfrazado de monje en el hueco de la escalera?
> Hay muchos niños que casi infartan, o se ponen a llorar.



No me acuerdo de eso, debía tener yo diez años como mucho, no he vuelto a ir, mañana voy, a ver si lo veo, sólo son chorrocientos kms pero merece la pena ver al moñecko ...

HÁGASE !!


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 Nov 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Además eso. Tiene un equipo de fútbol que lleva 25 años dando pena. En 1995 era prácticamente el tercer equipo de españa de facto



No. El tercer equipo de españa de facto en ese periodo era el Depor







A Zárágózá la ha definido por ahí alguno como el pueblo más grande dé España.


----------



## tormanyo (11 Nov 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Es una pena, debería ser la gran ciudad del norte, bien comunicada, a medio camino entre Madrid y Barcelona.
> 
> Y es que salvo la Av Navarra, zona Expo, estación de Delicias , y Paseo Independencia , que eso si que parece el siglo XXI lo demás es Paco y Cutre. Algunos sitio parecen barriadas de gitanos incluso
> 
> También están muy bien Cuarte de Huerva aunque es otro municipio y Montecanal



La foto es avenida Navarra, ¿No?


----------



## Oteador (11 Nov 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> No. El tercer equipo de españa de facto en ese periodo era el Depor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Deportivo era el segundo equipo de España de iure y de facto, ante la debacle del FCB (y Atlético). Mi sensación es que venían muy malos años para estos dos equipos
Exactamente en 1995 el Zaragoza era el tercer equipo España por dos motivos, porque lideró la Liga ese año y porque ganó la Recopa, aunque el Betis quedara tercero, de ahí el de facto. 

Si hacemos una clasificación 90-95 (89/90 a 94/95) por poner 2 años redondos podría ser
Barcelona
Madrid
y ahora viene el debate (sin orden particular)
Atlético : 2 copas del Rey y un subcampeonato pero muy de más a menos
Zaragoza: Copa del Rey, Recopa, intangibles como el 6-3 al Dream Team o un 4-1 al Madrid con una sensación de superioridad tremenda
Deportivo : 2 Subcampeonatos, una copa del Rey y la moda superdepor, cuya inercia le hizo un equipo temible durante dos temporadas


----------



## eltonelero (11 Nov 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> yo estudié la carrera allí y no está mal, aunque toda la razón con lo de que *es una ciudad de abuelos*, esto se lleva diciendo ya años.
> Y el clima es una mierda comparado con el Mediterráneo o incluso la meseta.



Lo curioso es que hasta principios de los 2000s era una ciudad de marcha top-top
No era famosa plan Valencia con su ruta del bakalo, Madrid y la movida, Bcn y el turismo guiri pero entre los 90s y los 2000s era una ciuad con fama boca-oreja y mucha gente joven/estudiantes de otras ciudades grandes iban algunos fines de semana de propio a salir de marcha por Zaragoza. Yo viviendo en Valencia recuerdo que mucha gente universitaria se escapaba algún finde a Zaragoza para tener un tipo de marcha diferente al de Valencia.

Creo que fue de las ciudades donde mas se notó de forma bestial la crisis demográfica juvenil y la marronización.

Por otra parte pienso que la época dorada de Zaragoza fueron la época del desarrollismo finales 60s- finales de los 80s. Cuando la impronta setentera-PACO era lo mas de lo mas y la ciudad creció mucho atrayendo gente de toda Aragón Además era una ciudad bastante segura/limpia si la comparabas con la Barcelona derroida y quinqui, la Bilbao decadente industrial o la Málaga pre-90s
En esa época despues de Barcelona, Madrid y puede que Valencia, era la ciudad mas top de España.


----------

